# That is why I hate the Diaz Brothers



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so tired of seeing Nick and Nate do stupid shit at the press conference and weigh ins. Hitting Cerrone's hat off of his head and pushing him is very *****. I can't wait to see Cowboy knock his head off. End rant.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

That is why i love the Diaz Brothers. End thread!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> I am so tired of seeing Nick and Nate do stupid shit at the press conference and weigh ins. Hitting Cerrone's hat off of his head and pushing him is very *****. I can't wait to see Cowboy knock his head off. End rant.


Well as much as I hate all the "WWE-stuff" of Sonnen and the likes - a good staredown is required in combat sports! And the Diaz' awkwardness combined with their anger and aggression produces what you just saw...

Tyson was kinda the same before got his medication


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Toroian said:


> That is why i love the Diaz Brothers. End thread!


This.

Relax man. They're about to fight, and they're both psychos What did you expect to happen?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> This.
> 
> Relax man. They're about to fight, *and they're both psychos* What did you expect to happen?


Roflz...they never learn.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mike28 said:


> I am so tired of seeing Nick and Nate do stupid shit at the press conference and weigh ins. Hitting Cerrone's hat off of his head and pushing him is very *****. I can't wait to see Cowboy knock his head off. End rant.


you know this sport is predicated on fighting right?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.

I genuinely hope Condit and Cerrone hurt these two, for years these two have bitched and complained about how they were held down and never lost any of the fights they lost and called it the Ultimate Wrestling Championships, when they hang out with a guy whose been criticized of doing to many what many have done to them yet they never bring it up. I absolutely can't stand these two and if anyone can administer a life-altering ass kicking it's Cowboy and Condit and I hope they do.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Toroian said:


> That is why i love the Diaz Brothers. End thread!


I will never get this. Assholes are a dime a dozen. Why praise them and encourage their bullshit?

If those two weren't blessed with their ability to fight they would both be in jail.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.
> 
> I genuinely hope Condit and Cerrone hurt these two, for years these two have bitched and complained about how they were held down and never lost any of the fights they lost and called it the Ultimate Wrestling Championships, when they hang out with a guy whose been criticized of doing to many what many have done to them yet they never bring it up. I absolutely can't stand these two and if anyone can administer a life-altering ass kicking it's Cowboy and Condit and I hope they do.


^^^ Quote for MOTHER ******* TRUTH!!! And repped.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Kreed said:


> you know this sport is predicated on fighting right?


You know, I got asked that same question when I said it was GOOD that someone got fired for throwing a punch AFTER a fight. Yes...I know the sport is predicated on fighting, of course...we all do. BUT, we also see it as a sport. And sports have things called RULES. Some of us even enjoy the fact that martial arts are involved, and see that bringing with it certain unwrtitten rules. Rules of beahvior, of self-control, and of respect. 
Just because some of my favorite activities happen to inlcude hitting other people in the face (or body), kicking them, being hit and kicked, choking and being choked, submitting and (you get the point), doesn't mean I have to act like some dim-witted troglodyte. I think people acting like thugs makes it harder for the sport to reach the level I would personally like to see it reach...not just in mass popularity, but in respect. 

Geez...that was a rant, and more than I intended to write.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cerrone shouldn't be wearing a big ol goofy hat and trying to poke Nate in the eye with it.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

It's funny all the people that like what Diaz did would be up in arms if after Cerrone knocks Diaz out cold he stands over him and starts taunting him. They are your run of the mill bullies. Look at what they did to Miller. They jumped him like little pussies. Hitting the hat is whatever but he pushed him right after that as well. You are right though it is a fight and it should take place in the octagon, not at the press conference. In case you just saw after that Lesnar/Overeem are about to fight as well but you didn't see that punk behavior from them. It's called maturity and the Diaz brothers have none.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I will never get this. Assholes are a dime a dozen. Why praise them and encourage their bullshit?
> 
> If those two weren't blessed with their ability to fight they would both be in jail.
> 
> ...


Since A1yola06 accidentally left his reply to my post in a (neg) rep, I'll post it here for him. Your welcome brah!

"You should be in jail for being such a cock sucker"


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

You are certainly free to hate how the Diaz brothers act.

They don't strike me as the type to be too concerned about it though. 

They are who they are. Some love it, others don't. You can't say they don't keep it real.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Since A1yola06 accidentally left his reply to my post in a (neg) rep, I'll post it here for him. Your welcome brah!
> 
> "You should be in jail for being such a cock sucker"


lol, don't be a baby.



I can't wait for Diaz vs Cerrone.. I have no idea who's going to win but I'm leaning slightly towards Cerrone. 

As far as the press conference thing, that's to be expected. A little shoving is nothing new, although not very sportsmanlike.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.
> 
> I genuinely hope Condit and Cerrone hurt these two, for years these two have bitched and complained about how they were held down and never lost any of the fights they lost and called it the Ultimate Wrestling Championships, when they hang out with a guy whose been criticized of doing to many what many have done to them yet they never bring it up. I absolutely can't stand these two and if anyone can administer a life-altering ass kicking it's Cowboy and Condit and I hope they do.



Your reasoning is spot on but for me Sonnen is WORSE because he is being fake. Each to their own though hey, I would prefer someone be abit of an asshole if thats who they are

Chael talkin bout Silva's missus and cheating is way worse in my book. But it works coz i watch him, just not my kind of character - i dont hate him or anything

horses for courses. I think liking someone as a fighter and just liking someone full stop is a line that gets blurred and causes alot of discussion. I guess its the difference between wanting to watch someone fight and wanting them to win


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mike28 said:


> It's funny all the people that like what Diaz did would be up in arms if after Cerrone knocks Diaz out cold he stands over him and starts taunting him. They are your run of the mill bullies. Look at what they did to Miller. They jumped him like little pussies. Hitting the hat is whatever but he pushed him right after that as well. You are right though it is a fight and it should take place in the octagon, not at the press conference. In case you just saw after that Lesnar/Overeem are about to fight as well but you didn't see that punk behavior from them. It's called maturity and the Diaz brothers have none.


There's a difference between pre and post fight antics. 9 time out of 10 the diaz bros will shake your hand and be respectful after the fight (KJ incident aside). There's nothing different from what Chael does and this, but some people don't like the cockyness of Chael, and some don't like the mean mug of the Diaz bros, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

JWP said:


> Your reasoning is spot on but for me Sonnen is WORSE because he is being fake. Each to their own though hey, I would prefer someone be abit of an asshole if thats who they are
> 
> Chael talkin bout Silva's missus and cheating is way worse in my book. But it works coz i watch him, just not my kind of character - i dont hate him or anything
> 
> horses for courses. I think liking someone as a fighter and just liking someone full stop is a line that gets blurred and causes alot of discussion. I guess its the difference between wanting to watch someone fight and wanting them to win


I can see where you're coming from but for me, I don't take anything Chael says seriously, I laugh at it and I think "How on earth does he come up with this?' but in the back of my mind I believe it's just to increase PPV buys and sell a fight which is half of the fight game.

With the Diaz brothers, I take them seriously because I know for sure that it's 100 percent real and un-fabricated and not for any promotional means, that's how they truly are.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

SJ said:


> lol, don't be a baby.


:hug:

I just find it funny when people rep, but then don't even post in the thread. That tells me their not intellectually capable of debating what they're feeling (although that still doesn't stop some members).

Oh well. I just hope to see a good fight. If Diaz gets his ass beat, even better. :thumb02:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Kreed said:


> you know this sport is predicated on fighting right?


I know the company is called the ultimate fighting championship, but the sport is called mixed martial arts. and thats what is predicated on...martial arts. discipline is a huge aspect of martial arts. diaz is going to have 15 minutes to KO him or sub him. no need to knock his hat off at the presser.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.
> 
> I genuinely hope Condit and Cerrone hurt these two, for years these two have bitched and complained about how they were held down and never lost any of the fights they lost and called it the Ultimate Wrestling Championships, when they hang out with a guy whose been criticized of doing to many what many have done to them yet they never bring it up. I absolutely can't stand these two and if anyone can administer a life-altering ass kicking it's Cowboy and Condit and I hope they do.


My sentiments exactly, would rep if I could.

I don't like Chael either and think he has crossed the line on more than a few occasions. I enjoy watching him fight because I love wrestling and I love the style of wrestling that he brings to the cage, but I will never support him, even against Silva, who I don't care too much for either.

I'll admit, I enjoy the WWE from time to time too, but for different reasons. Professional wrestlers are paid to act like douchebags, most of the time, unless your name is Randy Orton or Hunter Hearst Helmsley, they're genuine people who carry a sense of comraderie. I could never get into Gossip Girl, 90210, or Greek due to my tomboyish nature, so I watch WWE when I need a drama fix. 

I hold the UFC and MMA to higher standards. This sport is about MARTIAL ARTS which is about honor, respect, and self-restraint. The Diaz bros. seem to think it's about "fighting" and just beating some guy up. I absolutely hate that old-fashioned "fighter" mentality. It emphasizes emotion, juvenile behavior, selfish behavior, and a lack of intelligence. All things which I do not value as a person.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

just watched the weigh-ins again and you can see cerrone is sayin something just before the hat flies off. Id imagine he was sayin somethin to show he aint scared of him

if thats true nates behaviour is about par for him lol


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

> Ben Fowlkes @benfowlkesMMA 28m Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> BTW, according to Dana White, the Cerrone-Diaz dust-up was started by Cerrone telling Diaz he was going to 'get in that ass.'
> Retweeted by UFC


I'm equally as pumped for the fight as the main event now, I love the Diaz bros - obviously I can see why everyone hates them as they are completely disrespectful.. but come on, you need a few characters like them in the sport, hearing GSP style "I respect the opponent" stuff can get boring after a while!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Any of you guys considered that Donald insitigated this whole thing? Jeez 



> @BenFowklesMMA
> BTW, according to Dana White, the Cerrone-Diaz dust-up was started by Cerrone telling Diaz he was going to 'get in that ass.'


I you don't get the reference:






Edit: Damn, Tommy beat me to it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Diaz brothers are asshats unfortunately if your expecting Cerrone to get revenge you will be disappointed.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

It is strange how often Chael's name comes up in threads, that aren't even about him. That is a testament to his self-promoting marketing strategy being one of the best ones in professional sports. He is doing something right in terms of generating interest in himself.

The Diaz brothers get similar interest, but it is not based on effective marketing, but instead thug behavior. Chael has more intelligence in one of his statements than both the Diaz brothers can string together in a series of incoherent sentences. I'm not saying Chael isn't outlandish and unbelievable, but he does demonstrate intelligence and wit. The Diaz brothers are just angry thugs with a tendency to feel entitled. Sure they are skilled and exciting fighters, but that is all I can admire about them. Could never find myself wanting to pal around with guys like them, whereas Chael would be a riot.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope Cerroney beat the shit out of Nate on Saturday.

One thing is selling a fight and other completely is acting like a jackass.

Hopefully Cowboy keeps the gameplan going and doesn't get the Leben flurry and helps Diaz in the process.

I can't stand Nate, actually. But in the other hand, I really like Nick. Weird stuff.

WAR COWBOY.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It's called hyping up a fight. :confused05:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I want Nate to win, but Cerroney is looking like a powerhouse as of lately. I think he can take it just on brute force, since Nate is not a power puncher.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> I know the company is called the ultimate fighting championship, but the sport is called mixed martial arts.


which lends itself to combat? same difference[/QUOTE]


> and thats what is predicated on...martial arts. discipline is a huge aspect of martial arts.


The whole samurai/zen persona some fighters adopt is rather pretentious dont you think? If you dont have a sensei, dont train in a dojo or werent brought up in that culture then you are just wearing an outfit.Fighters dont automatically have to adhere to all that honour crap if they werent brought up on it..


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cerroney! said:


> I can't stand Nate, actually. But in the other hand, I really like Nick. Weird stuff.


Same here for me, and I have no idea why :confused02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh noes, two guys who fight in a cage got hyped up and pushed each other at a press conference :confused05:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol at the people condeming the Diaz bros. and then talking up Cerrone. 

Cerrone is just LIKE the diaz bros. he started a fight backstage at local show which caused the Main Event to be cancelled because the guy suffered a cut. he gets in Cole Millers face all the time. he said he loved the fight with Diaz because if he called Nate a bitch they would be fighting right then and there which is exactly what Nick said about BJ and that is because they are all the ******* same.

If ******* Cole Miller interrupted a Leonard Garcia post fight interview you could damn well bet that Cerrone would attack him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow Diaz bros have a lot of people butt hurt :innocent01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.
> 
> I genuinely hope Condit and Cerrone hurt these two, for years these two have bitched and complained about how they were held down and never lost any of the fights they lost and called it the Ultimate Wrestling Championships, when they hang out with a guy whose been criticized of doing to many what many have done to them yet they never bring it up. I absolutely can't stand these two and if anyone can administer a life-altering ass kicking it's Cowboy and Condit and I hope they do.


So wait, it's funny how people could like a relatable, poor, troubled angry dude that takes his frustration and aggression out in the form of high octane, incredible fights?

It's funny that people could dislike an upper middle-class white nerd with an over the top WWF gimmick who cheats and says offensive, tasteless things on a day-to-day basis?


You have a strange sense of humour.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> So wait, it's funny how people could like a relatable, poor, troubled angry dude that takes his frustration and aggression out in the form of high octane, incredible fights?
> 
> It's funny that people could dislike an upper middle-class white nerd with an over the top WWF gimmick who cheats and says offensive, tasteless things on a day-to-day basis?
> 
> ...


I enjoy the upper middle class white nerd. I am a middle class white nerd myself, and I think I could eat a mayo sandwhich and talk about my modest investment portfolio with the nerd. I dont think diaz would enjoy talking the market with me. He keeps it to real.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So do you also about 40% or more of all the other fighters in the UFC? Or one of the guys you list in your top 5?





























Oh and it's pavlov's theory man, what could Diaz do?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

It's good that Cerrone will kick that little punks ass, otherwise I'd take a bat and do it myself.

******* bitches.


sorry, I needed to vent.... feel much better now. :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> So wait, it's funny how people could like a relatable, poor, troubled angry dude that takes his frustration and aggression out in the form of high octane, incredible fights?


People liking his fights and liking him as a person are two separate things. I've never seen someone who doesn't like him say that he's not a good fighter or that they don't like his fights.



> It's funny that people could dislike an upper middle-class white nerd with an over the top WWF gimmick who cheats and says offensive, tasteless things on a day-to-day basis?


Nick and Sonnen are both upper middle class at the moment. Chael is an act. Diaz is a douche. All you little Diaz fan boys say you like him because he's "real". You do know that there are other fighters who are just as "real" but they just so happen to not be complete douche bags right? Just because a guy is nice in front of a camera doesn't make him any less real than Diaz. Do you guys ever consider some of the nice guys just might be actually nice?




> You have a strange sense of humour.


Almost as strange as peoples justifications for supporting one of the biggest douche bags both inside and outside of the cage.

It's also comical that in EVERY single Diaz thread his fanboys have to point the finger at Sonnen. I've never seen a fighter in the history of the UFC where people constantly have to point fingers elsewhere to justify that fighters actions. Pathetic.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Toroian said:


> That is why i love the Diaz Brothers. End thread!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AS has been already said, Diaz and Cerrone are cut from the same thuggish cloth. Its just that thugs with southern accents sound slightly less caveman then gentlemen from Compton.

I would bet Diaz and Cerrone would respond exaclty he same to 95% of situations.

Besides, how can anybody hate any fighter who *always* fights without fear? Both these guys rock in equal measure. Bring it on!​


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. I do agree Nate Diaz cross the line. 

I have no problem with the way Nick Diaz/BJ Penn face off goes. But you never put your hand and shove another guy like that during a Press Conference. 

I am not asking everyone to pull a GSP and play Mr Nice Guy. Personally, I do enjoy WWE tactic by Chael Sonnen and Pre-fight trash talk Mir use to do as long as you dont get physical. But flipping someone hat off and shoving him DURING and Press Conference is too much. If you want to get physical, wait till you step in to The Octagon. 

Come friday, I am hoping Cerrone to give Nate the worst beatdown and put Nate in his place.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So wait, it's funny how people could like a relatable, poor, troubled angry dude that takes his frustration and aggression out in the form of high octane, incredible fights?
> 
> It's funny that people could dislike an upper middle-class white nerd with an over the top WWF gimmick who cheats and says offensive, tasteless things on a day-to-day basis?
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a video of Nate making a very lame attempt to justify the stare down at ufc.com


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

they keep it pretty real unlike Sonnen's little WWE pre-act. then they're pretty respectful after the fight, Nate will probably show respect for Cerrone once they go to war. Similarly after his fight w/Rory McDonald you can see Nick Diaz come over and shake Rory's hand, so both Diaz brothers just like to really get the war going. that's okay b/c this is the UFC and apparently it's only acceptable to hype a fight if you're Sonnen and you're some big goof ball trying to overshadow your previous drugs disgrace. whatever.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So wait, it's funny how people could like a relatable, poor, troubled angry dude that takes his frustration and aggression out in the form of high octane, incredible fights?
> 
> It's funny that people could dislike an upper middle-class white nerd with an over the top WWF gimmick who cheats and says offensive, tasteless things on a day-to-day basis?
> 
> ...


Agreed. I stopped watching pro wrestling before I became a teenager. 

A WWE act from a dirty politician isn't exactly my kind of personality. 

But some people watch and still like Pro Wrestling.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I like how a good chunk of the fans think they dictate fighter edecate. Weigh ins have always been a hype train and going all the way back to the glory days of boxing its been that way, mma fans are delusional.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Diaz brothers are cool. Usually I would dislike this type of behaviour but because it's Nate..i'm biased, can't fault him for it. Plus i'm not big on Donald Cerrone much even though I admit that he's a top fighter. Nate is usually very respectful after he fights an opponent, which hints a little at his pre fight antics being a strategy to get inside their heads.

It is a very tough fight for Nate, though. Cerrone, as much (Don't like any Jackson fighter anymore besides GSP and Guida) as I don't enjoy him, is a top dog. Very well rounded with a diverse muay thai game and good BJJ. Nate has to basically be the tougher man in this fight and just push Cerrone into a brawl. On the ground it should be fairly even, but I give Cerrone the edge in the stand up. Hoping Nate slaps him up big time though. War Diaz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate is also the first guy to find his opponent after a fight and say good fight and give him a hand shake.

Unless he really hates the guy, like Pellegrino.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe it's us against the world.


Was Chael acting when he failed his drug test (and not for weed, but an actual PED), or got convicted of felony fraud?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Was Chael acting when he failed his drug test (and not for weed, but an actual PED), or got convicted of felony fraud?


^^^

As rough and crime ridden of a place as the Diaz brother came from...I don't think they were ever convicted of a felony.

Yet they are the bad guys.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Trash talk is one thing (although I don't like it) but putting your hands on the guy before the fight more than crosses the line. Nate and Nick both seem like complete thugs.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If the world had more Diaz brothers in high places, it would be a better place actually. Vs having sneaky two face people like the Chael Sonnens (which make up the majority of our world leaders). I'd rather get the honest truth all the time than some lies, at least I know what i'm dealing with.

Btw, tons of people have pushed each other at the weigh ins, they're all thugs then.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Trash talk is one thing (although I don't like it) but putting your hands on the guy before the fight more than crosses the line. Nate and Nick both seem like complete thugs.


So Nate is supposed to sit there and let Cerrone push his big goofy hate in his face and not do anything? 

I don't get the problem here...any fighter in the UFC would get upset if his opponent pushed a big ol cowboy hat in their eyes.

So what if Overeem wore a stupid hat to square off in? And it started hitting Lesnar in the eyes? You think Lesnar would sit there and take it?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

box said:


> If the world had more Diaz brothers in high places, it would be a better place actually. Vs having sneaky two face people like the Chael Sonnens (which make up the majority of our world leaders). I'd rather get the honest truth all the time than some lies, at least I know what i'm dealing with.
> 
> Btw, tons of people have pushed each other at the weigh ins, they're all thugs then.


^^^exactly what I was going to say. Lots of guys have done exactly that. And furthermore its really not a big deal anyway. A little push or a hat knocked off? I mean cmon these guys fight for a living and brutalize each other daily in the gym.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Why is anyone even talking about Sonnen it is not the same thing. Has Sonnen shoved somebody during a press conference stare down? I hate Sonnen and want to see him get his ass beat as well. There is no reason to even bring him up in this thread. And jonnyg the hat was never pushed in Diaz face. Diaz was the one moving towards Cerrone. And talking trash is fine to hype up a fight. But if someone says something to him it's ok to put his hands on him? I don't think so. Did you even see Cerrone attempt to retalliate? No because he is a professional. Diaz is just a punk little wanna be bully who's first thought when somebody says something is to attack them. So yes.... **** Nate Diaz.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Peeps why bother showing the obvious double standards people have against the Diaz bros? It's not gonna change the hate.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> Why is anyone even talking about Sonnen it is not the same thing. Has Sonnen shoved somebody during a press conference stare down? I hate Sonnen and want to see him get his ass beat as well. There is no reason to even bring him up in this thread. And jonnyg the hat was never pushed in Diaz face. Diaz was the one moving towards Cerrone. And talking trash is fine to hype up a fight. But if someone says something to him it's ok to put his hands on him? I don't think so. Did you even see Cerrone attempt to retalliate? No because he is a professional. Diaz is just a punk little wanna be bully who's first thought when somebody says something is to attack them. So yes.... **** Nate Diaz.


So then scold Rampage, Wandy, and everyone else that has ever pushed someone at the weigh ins or press conference.

You think this is so bad...then I ask you. What is your take on Rampage and Wandy pushing people?

Lets hear you go into detail about them as well.

I know you won't...because obviously hypocrites love to follow and trash the Diaz brothers...but if you are so fired up over the thought of someone pushing a guy...then lets hear what you have to say about all the others who have done it?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> How the hell is Diaz "relatable"? The guy is a thug, plain and simple. Not saying Ceronne isn't, but your post has so many fallacies it's laughable. To condone the type of behavior the Diaz brothers exhibit shows that you are either biased, or just plain stupid. I think it's both.


I love when people call guys "thugs".

From your little nice white neighborhood in Minnesota, have you ever seen a real "thug" before? Have you ever seen gang violence? I'm guessing not.

Thugs are guys who steal (oh wait a minute, that is what Chael was convicted for). Thugs are guys who beat up their wives (of wait that is what Brett Rogers (from St. Paul) did). A thug is a guy in teh streets who are stabbing and shooting people over drugs and money.

I doubt thugs train martial arts 24/7. I doubt thugs compete in triathlons for the fun and competition of it. I doubt thugs are constantly helping training partners get ready for fights and are the first one to give all the credit to their trainers and teammates.

Its funny how many people speak on "thugs" and call Diaz brothers everything in the book. Yet the same people probably haven't stepped outside of their nice little community to see what REAL THUGS are. 

No one has a clue, yet everyone wants to talk. Fools.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

box said:


> If the world had more Diaz brothers in high places, it would be a better place actually. Vs having sneaky two face people like the Chael Sonnens (which make up the majority of our world leaders). I'd rather get the honest truth all the time than some lies, at least I know what i'm dealing with.
> 
> Btw, tons of people have pushed each other at the weigh ins, they're all thugs then.


I've never condoned anything Chael did. I don't like him either. I like the way he fights, but that's about it. I have rooted against Chael in every fight except the Silva fight, and I agree that the guy has about as much integrity as Rod Blagojevich on steroids. But I don't see how someone can hate Chael so much while supporting the Diaz brothers. They've started fights after fights, on the streets, IN A HOSPITAL, have criminal records, openly use illegal drugs, and so on. Not saying that what Sonnen did was any better, but it doesn't make any sense to support the Diaz brothers and hate Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Never understood why people think its cool to be an unintelligent "thug" joke of a human being. Oh well. Definitely hoping Cerrone destroys him.

Also, "must spread reputation around before giving it to Pheelgood again"


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Nate is supposed to sit there and let Cerrone push his big goofy hate in his face and not do anything?
> 
> I don't get the problem here...any fighter in the UFC would get upset if his opponent pushed a big ol cowboy hat in their eyes.
> 
> So what if Overeem wore a stupid hat to square off in? And it started hitting Lesnar in the eyes? You think Lesnar would sit there and take it?


Hahaha that probably would piss people off if it ever happened. I sure as heck didn't see that yesterday. 






I saw Nate trying hard to stand in big brothers shoes and looking a little scared by it.

Didn't that remind anyone of the Nick/BJ staredown? where was BJ's hat?

Please everyone try to be aware of what a weak argument it is to drag Sonnen in to this discussion, point fingers and say "well he's worse" you sound like a child or a presidential candidate.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I love when people call guys "thugs".
> 
> From your little nice white neighborhood in Minnesota, have you ever seen a real "thug" before? Have you ever seen gang violence? I'm guessing not.
> 
> ...


Please. My younger brother was shot and killed by gang violence in Nashville, TN. I'm not a street rat, I'll admit, but I've been around enough to know what a thug is and what isn't. I've been through downtown St. Paul at night, as well as other places. 

By the way, I hate Brett Rogers with a passion.

And you're right, Chael is a "thug" but "thugs" also start fights in hospitals, after fights, on the streets, at the weigh ins, openly use illegal substances, disrespect their opponents, and so on. They sound like thugs and black spots on the sport to me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Hahaha that probably would piss people off if it ever happened. I sure as heck didn't see that yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it. Is it painfully obvious? No. But Cerrone with a ******* large pizza sized hat in sticking his neck out. 

Square off like a regular ******* dude. Take your ******* hat off and look the guy in the eyes. Nate is trying to have an intense stare down and Cerrone has his big ass hat in the way poking Diaz in the face.

No one wants a big ass hat stuck in their face. Not sure how good your eyes are. But I see a big ol obnoxious hate right in Diaz's face. Don't you?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.

I'll say this, Ceronne looks like a douchebag with his brokeback attire on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Please. My younger brother was shot and killed by gang violence in Nashville, TN. I'm not a street rat, I'll admit, but I've been around enough to know what a thug is and what isn't. I've been through downtown St. Paul at night, as well as other places.
> 
> By the way, I hate Brett Rogers with a passion.
> 
> And you're right, Chael is a "thug" but "thugs" also start fights in hospitals, after fights, on the streets, at the weigh ins, openly use illegal substances, disrespect their opponents, and so on. They sound like thugs and black spots on the sport to me.


Diaz brothers started MMA at a young age.

It is ridiculous that everyone has to bring up something from YEARS past. Yea, a 22 year old Nick fighting in the hospital....was it dumb? SUre. Does that define him as a 29 year old man, now? 

Kids make mistakes. And these 2 were kids when they came to the UFC.

If Cerrone wants a stick a big ass hat in Nate Diaz's face, and tell him he's going to "get in that ass"...whatever gay phrase that is. Then he has to know a person like Nate is going to do something.

Not everyone has to handle shit the same. Nate is the same guy who goes over to his opponent each time and shakes his hand before the announce the decision or when the guy is getting up for a choke. They have a lot of respect, when they feel respected. 

Wearing a huge goofy hat to a staredown isn't exactly showing respect. At least not in Nate Diaz's eyes.

He probably also doesn't like the fact that he feel Cerrone is running around making up things and crying about it. Said he never slapped anyone's hand away. He simply walked the other way because he wasn't trying to become friendly. Said that was totally exaggerated.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari, cut it out with the illegal drugs shit. nick has a prescription, its legal in his state, and even the feds have stated they won't be prosecuting compliant medical users.
I'm not even sure nate smokes, he isnt vocal about it like Nick. 


How does smoking pot make him more thuggish than drinking alcohol?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I see it. Is it painfully obvious? No. But Cerrone with a ******* large pizza sized hat in sticking his neck out.
> 
> Square off like a regular ******* dude. Take your ******* hat off and look the guy in the eyes. Nate is trying to have an intense stare down and Cerrone has his big ass hat in the way poking Diaz in the face.
> 
> No one wants a big ass hat stuck in their face. Not sure how good your eyes are. But I see a big ol obnoxious hate right in Diaz's face. Don't you?


Well he told his coach it was because of something Cerrone said, which is a pretty weak move. I think he's scared and I think you're projecting a little anger (or have you talked with Nate about this more than Ceasar has?)


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Ari, cut it out with the illegal drugs shit. nick has a prescription, its legal in his state, and even the feds have stated they won't be prosecuting compliant medical users.
> I'm not even sure nate smokes, he isnt vocal about it like Nick.
> 
> 
> How does smoking pot make him more thuggish than drinking alcohol?


He was vocal about it before it became legal. That just shows he has a blatant disrespect for the law.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Well he told his coach it was because of something Cerrone said, which is a pretty weak move. I think he's scared and I think you're projecting a little anger (or have you talked with Nate about this more than Ceasar has?)


Like I JUST SAID in my last post.

Cerrone said "I'm going to get in that ass" (whatever the hell that means, Nate doesn't want some guy in his ass I'm sure).

So as he says that, Diaz has a big ass hat in his face. Where if you watch Cerrone was the one coming forward and going back and forth. 

What do you expect Nate to do? If you want to cry about it that much go ahead. To me it isn't a big deal. it has been done before, will happen between guys again too.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz brothers started MMA at a young age.
> 
> It is ridiculous that everyone has to bring up something from YEARS past. Yea, a 22 year old Nick fighting in the hospital....was it dumb? SUre. Does that define him as a 29 year old man, now?
> 
> ...


I've never in my life seen Nick or Nate shake their opponents hand. Ever.

I agree that Cerrone is a white-trash douche, but it just shows how immature Nate is by reacting to it the way he did. And the Nashville brawl happened what, in April of '10? I'd say that's pretty recent. I've got no problem with the hate that goes towards Chael and Cowboy, but to point fingers at them while proclaiming innocence for the Diaz brothers is ridiculous. Just be fair.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Like I JUST SAID in my last post.
> 
> Cerrone said "I'm going to get in that ass" (whatever the hell that means, Nate doesn't want some guy in his ass I'm sure).
> 
> ...


You're the only one coming across like it's a big deal to them. Don't bruise your fingers.

It's my opinion that Nate showed weakness and has already lost this fight.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Cerrone is already in Diaz's head. And it isn't just this incident. You have the brawl against Miller, you have him flipping people off during the fight, you have the hospital fight, you have a pattern here for tremendous disrespect for other fighters. I do not think anybody should be putting their hands on eachother during the press conference or weigh ins. But saying he wore a hat is the reason is stupid. Silva wore a mask against Vitor, other fighters wear hats, Jones doesnt even look his opponent in the eyes. There are mind games that come into play. The problem is Diaz doesn't like when people play mind games with him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> But I don't see how someone can hate Chael so much while supporting the Diaz brothers. They've started fights after fights, on the streets, IN A HOSPITAL, have criminal records, openly use illegal drugs, and so on. Not saying that what Sonnen did was any better, but it doesn't make any sense to support the Diaz brothers and hate Chael Sonnen.


I don't hate Chael at all, I just think he's a Goofball. 

I don't support the Diaz brothers for missing a press conference, or smoking weed (even though I do from time to time), but I love them as fighters and honestly the stuff they've done outside the ring is not that shocking to me. It's not like I haven't been in a street fight over something stupid that I regret, doesn't make me a thug or out of control. And you can hear Cerrone say something before Nate flips his hat off, and when emotions are running wild, it's no surprise that happened. 

It's almost like people think they go out picking fights regularly like some animal. Go watch Nicks youtube channel to see how they act during a street fight, they're the ones trying to stop people from fighting. And since you brought it up, what criminal record do they have, I honestly don't know.



Ari said:


> I've never in my life seen Nick or Nate shake their opponents hand. Ever.


Melvin Guillard fight, he hugs him. Bj Penn fight, Nick backstage bro'ing down. Nick and Daley after the fight in the lobby... Pretty much every fight I can remember except KJ for nick.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I expect this type of behavior from the Diaz bros - they are both thugs from Stockton with bad attitudes and chips on their shoulders. While I don't necessarily like the asshole gangsta attitude you gotta remember that it is a combat sport and these guys are fighters. You will have guys who are classy and calm, who prefer to do their talking in the cage and you will have guys like the Diaz brothers and Sonnen. It's just the way it is and it will always be like this. If you can't handle the attitude and its really that big of a problem go watch Golf.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure how anyone can get in Diaz brothers heads when they really don't care one ounce about what their opponents do.

They fight off emotion every single fight.

Not sure how its getting to them? If anyone is its Nate getting in Cerrone's head. Cerrone comes out and tries too hard to knock Nate's head off, it plays right into his hands. That is what they do. Brawl and take punches to give punches.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I've never in my life seen Nick or Nate shake their opponents hand. Ever.


This disqualifies you from talking about this topic any more then.

Because obviously you know nothing about their careers.

I'm not going to throw anymore videos in here, because honestly I mess up the imbedding of them. Go search for yourself.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This disqualifies you from talking about this topic any more then.
> 
> Because obviously you know nothing about their careers.
> 
> I'm not going to throw anymore videos in here, because honestly I mess up the imbedding of them. Go search for yourself.


Even so, how does this excuse them from all the incidents of disrespect and juvenile behavior? Chael hugged Silva after the fight as well, does that excuse him of some of the tasteless comments he's made plus the massive amounts of fraud and cheating? Again, a double standard.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

See this has me torn, while i don't like people acting like that, I've gotta admit that it's making me slightly more excited for the fight! War cowboy!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

@Ari, Again just solidifying Chaels two faceness. His hug is not genuine, while with both Diaz you can tell they just wanted to be pissed to fight you. Once that's done with, they're cool with you since they don't have to fight you.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed. I stopped watching pro wrestling before I became a teenager.
> 
> A WWE act from a dirty politician isn't exactly my kind of personality.
> 
> But some people watch and still like Pro Wrestling.


Precisely. If you are going to be crazy, be crazy. Mike Tyson was huge in the 80s and 90s because of it. Nick Diaz? Clearly crazy, as I'm sure is the case with many other fighters...it's a profession that attracts those kind of people.


But don't be completely shambolic and disingenuous just so people start paying attention to you, literally like a kindergartener who acts out in class because he doesn't get enough hugs at home.


Furthermore, it is quite apparent that there is something actually wrong with the dude....no one acts in such a manner without having their own demons, and quite frankly, a ton of the things he's done on camera and that are publicized make it quite apparent the dude has pretty low self-esteem and is a borderline sociopath.

He's basically the upper middle class white nerd, poor man's version of Dennis Rodman(who also was "just an act")


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Even so, how does this excuse them from all the incidents of disrespect and juvenile behavior? Chael hugged Silva after the fight as well, does that excuse him of some of the tasteless comments he's made plus the massive amounts of fraud and cheating? Again, a double standard.


I don't see what they have done? Other than Nick missing the presser, which was stupid...I'm not sure what they have done in the last few years that is so bad?

Showing emotion? Talking shit when someone asks them what they think?

Bottom line is they don't go out looking for a camera to talk shit on. If it was up to them you would only hear from them the week of the fight. If talking shit is that bad, then you are going to have a lot of problems with many fighters.

Did Chael hug Silva? I don't remember? If he did who cares? He then goes on to discredit Silva and say he is the real Champ. Then tells SIlva he completely sucks after his last fight. Then tells Silva he's going to slap his wife on the ass. So any hugging from Chael after is totally fake, and he has disrespected Silva a millions times since then.

What fighters have the Diaz brothers shook hands with once the fight was over...then went on to totally disrespect them and take credit away from them.? Name one.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Was Chael acting when he failed his drug test (and not for weed, but an actual PED), or got convicted of felony fraud?


Envy, ppl see the Diaz brothers and act like they don't act the same way. I can however find posts by just about every person in this thread that make them look like tools, funny thing the people that complain the most have some very disrespectful posts as do I but at least I'm not on a high horse about it.

Lots of Hippocrates in this thread.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQGR4_vIOQ&feature=related

Also, yea. I mean a Brazilian, who has been a blackbelt for years....having the Diaz brothers come to his gym to teach people BJJ.

I mean these guys must have some overrated BJJ.

P.S. I don't understand how to imbed the video. Do you not just wrap the youtube tags around the website? I do it and all there is, is a white square box and no video.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQGR4_vIOQ&feature=related
> 
> Also, yea. I mean a Brazilian, who has been a blackbelt for years....having the Diaz brothers come to his gym to teach people BJJ.
> 
> ...


There is a thread sticky someplace that explains, I think its very inconvenient myself.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see what they have done? Other than Nick missing the presser, which was stupid...I'm not sure what they have done in the last few years that is so bad?
> 
> Showing emotion? Talking shit when someone asks them what they think?
> 
> ...


I've already mentioned their juvenile actions in my previous posts.

And I'm not disagreeing with you about Chael being two-faced, but you've talked massive amounts of shit about Chael in this thread, but didn't see the hug? I've followed the Diaz brothers well enough and the only time I saw Nick or Nate being respectful was when Diaz talked about Cyborg and when Nate talked about DHK before their fight. A few good deeds doesn't make up for severl bad ones, the same goes for Chael as well.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I found the staredown kinda funny tbh. And also, there's something I noticed about Nate when Ariel Helwani interviewed him at the open workouts. I always didn't like the fact that both he and Nick used to always seem rude and look away when interviewed, but when Nate started talking about his love for watching old MMA fights he was completed focussed, even the tone of his voice changed, you could tell he was excited to be talking about something he loved. So it dawned on me, they aren't being rude, they just feel uncomfortable being interviewed. Maybe that isn't a revelation for anyone else, but it was for me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I've already mentioned their juvenile actions in my previous posts.
> 
> And I'm not disagreeing with you about Chael being two-faced, but you've talked massive amounts of shit about Chael in this thread, but didn't see the hug? I've followed the Diaz brothers well enough and the only time I saw Nick or Nate being respectful was when Diaz talked about Cyborg and when Nate talked about DHK before their fight. A few good deeds doesn't make up for severl bad ones, the same goes for Chael as well.


I thought you quit the forum? :laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LoL, they haven't done anything, Ali was a great shit talker have you seen some of his behavior at weigh ins, some peeps are just baby's that can't be happy unless they can cut people down they will make any excuse to justify it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

vilify said:


> I thought you quit the forum? :laugh:


So he's a welcher too?

Wasn't aware.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he's a welcher too?
> 
> Wasn't aware.


She? Ari is a chick or at least the posts come off that way.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he's a welcher too?
> 
> Wasn't aware.


It's a she and she promised to quit the forum if Nick Diaz won his last fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

vilify said:


> It's a she and she promised to quit the forum if Nick Diaz won his last fight.


Good thing she has her nose in this thread talking trash about other peoples character, lol. 

Seriously though she bugs me no more than anyone else, saying things like that I think is a heat of the moment type deal, I don't think ppl should try and hold her to it, but that's just me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately she decided to come back....:confused05:

This is why I was totally on board with the idea of banning the account.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

We all say stupid things, especially when your blood is boiling. A bet is a bet though D:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's pretty funny how people can hate a guy like Chael Sonnen who puts on an act to sell fights but love guys who behave like the Diaz bros, they behave like a couple of delinquents and the keyword is behave, they don't 'act' at all this is really them. They slap peoples hands away if someone in their division tries to shake their hands, start fights in the cage after the fight, fail drug tests, run at the camera cursing like a madman claiming someone is ducking them when they aren't even fighting them and are generally just toxic people who believe



You told it yourself, Chael is acting and Diaz brothers are the real deal.

Stockton
209.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

We all say and do dumb things in the heat of the moment. All of us, let's not crucify her because of it. Ari is still a good poster and has good knowledge of the sport.

On topic, I love the Diaz bros's. People hate on them because of their actions because they don't understand it. People don't understand why they act this way. People see the Diaz bros as cocky, arrogant ass holes.

I see them as insecure, angry and lonely men who have had a rough upbringing. They had no father growing up and had to deal with an irresponsible mother forcing pills down their throat whilst also being bullied at school. 

I love them and I feel sorry for them at the same time.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> He was vocal about it before it became legal. That just shows he has a blatant disrespect for the law.


Unjust, pointless laws shouldn't be respected. So Nick gets more respect for that from me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> We all say and do dumb things in the heat of the moment. All of us, let's not crucify her because of it. *Ari is still a good poster and has good knowledge of the sport.*
> 
> On topic, I love the Diaz bros's. People hate on them because of their actions because they don't understand it. People don't understand why they act this way. People see the Diaz bros as cocky, arrogant ass holes.
> 
> ...


Respect for McKeever +1000 - 1 = +999


Come on dude, she's basically a glorified troll.

Who the hell calls themselves a "Wicked witch"?

Literally conscious of the fact that her schtick is to spill menstrual blood everywhere.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bets like that cause more drama than they are worth. I think if ppl want to leave then go but forum bets where one person is requited to leave is not the kind of betting we need here and the mods should not allow that sherdog shit here. 

A sig bet is no big but there should be some limits on what you can bet. Banning the account would be a misuse of power, mods aren't here to help you chase off posters you don't like, using a bet as justification to do so.

Just saying.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

She made the bet herself. It was totally random but welcome by me and many others.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> She made the bet herself. It was totally random but welcome by me and many others.


Exactly, what the **** is this chase off shit? She was on her cycle and essentially said the UFC was a joke because Nick Diaz was a successful MMA fighter and that she was leaving because she didn't like the sport anymore.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 'copter and villify on ignore but I originally made the bet with UFC OWNS. His ban voids the deal. I've got about 100 friends and 3 enemies, and I'm not going to let a few kids scare me away.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone is trying to scare you away. We all have different opinions on things, that's what keeps the forum going. Just keep personal insults out and all is well.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not insulting anyone. I enjoyed posting here, and when I got word that UFC OWNS was banned I decided I'd start posting again. If someone has a problem with that then they can feel free to take it up with Toxic or one of the admins.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I've already mentioned their juvenile actions in my previous posts.
> 
> And I'm not disagreeing with you about Chael being two-faced, but you've talked massive amounts of shit about Chael in this thread, but didn't see the hug? I've followed the Diaz brothers well enough and the *only time I saw Nick or Nate being respectful was when Diaz talked about Cyborg and when Nate talked about DHK before their fight. A few good deeds doesn't make up for severl bad ones, the same goes for Chael as well.*


What do those two fights have in common? Neither guy talked shit on the Diaz brothers before the fight. They didn't say anything at all about beating him. Os they were quiet. It's always the other guy who speaks before the Diaz brother go ape shit with it. But they never say anything first.

And before you say anything about GSP, Nick didn't start it at 137, GSP said he wasn't as good a fighter as Condit and that he didn't deserve a title shot. Was that insane trash talk from GSP, no, but it's enough for the Diaz'.

And I thought you quite after Diaz putting a beating on Penn?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Unjust, pointless laws shouldn't be respected. So Nick gets more respect for that from me.


Our opinion of the law is all relative, it doesn't make a difference. That's fine if you think it's stupid. I'm indifferent to it. Never smoked pot a day in my life but when people brag about doing something illegal (or at the time, illegal), it gives me a pretty clear impression of them.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> Our opinion of the law is all relative, it doesn't make a difference. That's fine if you think it's stupid. I'm indifferent to it. *Never smoked pot a day in my life but* when people brag about doing something illegal (or at the time, illegal), it gives me a pretty clear impression of them.


Explains so much.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Explains so much.


The fact that the Diaz brothers smoke pot doesn't bother me. The fact that they're bragging about doing something illegal (or formerly illegal), THAT is what bothers me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ari said:


> The fact that the Diaz brothers smoke pot doesn't bother me. The fact that they're bragging about doing something illegal (or formerly illegal), THAT is what bothers me.


Where have the Diaz brothers actually bragged about smoking weed? I know they have admitted it, but I haven't actually seen them brag about it and act as if it's cool to smoke it.

Is there a video or an interview?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> The fact that the Diaz brothers smoke pot doesn't bother me. The fact that they're bragging about doing something illegal (or formerly illegal), THAT is what bothers me.


I meant it explains your personality...not your issue with the Diaz brothers.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Where have the Diaz brothers actually bragged about smoking weed? I know they have admitted it, but I haven't actually seen them brag about it and act as if it's cool to smoke it.
> 
> Is there a video or an interview?


I've seen videos in the past of them lighting up joints and doing the traditional "**** the haters" routine. Nick also made a video expressing his disagreement (in barely understandable rhetoric) with marijuana being illegal by flaring up a joint and having a sign that said "**** off". Like I said, I don't care if people smoke weed, but the kind of attitude the Diaz brothers both have rub me the wrong way.


@ everyone else,
I'm not a fan of the Diaz brothers but I think they're both fantastic fighters and I think Nick is a legit top 5 WW. Some people like their "attitude" or whatever, I don't care for it, but it's no reason to insult other posters.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I meant it explains your personality...not your issue with the Diaz brothers.


What exactly does it say about my personality? I don't like pot because I think it smells like shit. It's the same reason I don't like certain types of beer, it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> I'm not insulting anyone.


Didn't mean you were insulting anyone, I was saying in general we can have different opinions here without personal insults, that's the beauty of it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

box said:


> Didn't mean you were insulting anyone, I was saying in general we can have different opinions here without personal insults, that's the beauty of it.


Oh, okay. Sorry about that.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I've seen videos in the past of them lighting up joints and doing the traditional "**** the haters" routine. Nick also made a video expressing his disagreement (in barely understandable rhetoric) with marijuana being illegal by flaring up a joint and having a sign that said "**** off". Like I said, I don't care if people smoke weed, *but the kind of attitude the Diaz brothers both have rub me the wrong way*.


Everything rubs you the wrong way and you whine too damn much. Your favorite fighter isn't always going to win so get over it and grow up.



> I'm leaving MMAF if Diaz wins
> I'm serious. I'm not going to pay much attention to the sport anymore if we have people like Nick Diaz as contenders.
> 
> This isn't the WWE. If I want to watch people talk shit, I'll go watch CM Punk read a dialogue with John Cena. I can't take the UFC seriously anymore with a guy like Nick Diaz on the roster. It's embarrassing.
> ...


^^That was supposed to be your farewell post remember? :laugh:

My advice is use this as a learning experience. When you get tired of the forum just leave quietly that way you can come back later without making an ass of yourself. Okay


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyway back on topic!

I'm not the biggest Diaz fan out there but I certainly enjoy watching them fight. They are entertaining and good at hyping up fights. :thumbsup:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This thread...


Exactly. It's turned into a flame war. Unsubscribed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Where have the Diaz brothers actually bragged about smoking weed? I know they have admitted it, but I haven't actually seen them brag about it and act as if it's cool to smoke it.
> 
> Is there a video or an interview?


That is Diaz haters for you. And basically wraps this thread up in a nutshell. Diaz haters just blindly making up things that they have no proof on.

Like Diaz brothers have never shown respect for an opponent. While Nate just helped Gomi up off the mat and kept shaking his hand telling him he's a legend. Or Penn and Diaz speaking about how much they respected one another before and after the fight. Nate Diaz shakes virtually every opponents hand. Nick and Paul Daley got into a hype/trash talking thing before they fought. They both met up after the fight and shook eachothers hand and said good fight.

People make shit up with no basis of any factual info. They have a bad rep, so eveeryone just assumes the worst. And not only is it not true, its not even close.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is Diaz haters for you. And basically wraps this thread up in a nutshell. Diaz haters just blindly making up things that they have no proof on.
> 
> Like Diaz brothers have never shown respect for an opponent. While Nate just helped Gomi up off the mat and kept shaking his hand telling him he's a legend. Or Penn and Diaz speaking about how much they respected one another before and after the fight. Nate Diaz shakes virtually every opponents hand. Nick and Paul Daley got into a hype/trash talking thing before they fought. They both met up after the fight and shook eachothers hand and said good fight.
> 
> People make shit up with no basis of any factual info. They have a bad rep, so eveeryone just assumes the worst. And not only is it not true, its not even close.


wake up buddy. I actually enjoy Nick Diaz but nobody has to make up anything.

Here's nicky showing respect for BJ.






Not sure if it was you or someone else talking about Nick's respect for Santos...






that's some shonuff respect.:thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That second vid made it look like he called Chris a bitch, it was a heckler in the stands if you saw it live. The Bj thing was just to fire each other up, clearly. End of thread.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

box said:


> That second vid made it look like he called Chris a bitch, it was a heckler in the stands if you saw it live. The Bj thing was just to fire each other up, clearly. End of thread.


it's never the end...

I'm sure people will see what they want to here depending on their perspective.

I see a kid who's a little scared.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> wake up buddy. I actually enjoy Nick Diaz but nobody has to make up anything.
> 
> Here's nicky showing respect for BJ.
> 
> ...


Since him and BJ were seen hugging it out and hanging out afterwards, seems like you got more butt hurt over that stare down than Penn.

And the 2nd video is a fake video that was edited. How Ironic that you post it then say no one makes up anything.

Don't you look like a fool now. What a troll, get the **** out of here with your fake videos. Don't you think Male Cyborg would have made a statement about it? Get a clue, you just lost all credibility.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

"Oh I'm not trying to be a bully." 

Yet he slaps his hand away when he tries to shake his hand and curses at him, and gets in everyone's face if you don't want anything to do with him, then just walk away. Don't slap his hand and curse at him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> it's never the end...
> 
> I'm sure people will see what they want to here depending on their perspective.
> 
> I see a kid who's a little scared.


I like this post of yours.

Verifies the point I made about Nate not liking Cerrone's big goofy hat in his eyes. Yet I was told off and whoever the fool was told me that wasn't the reason.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Amazing course this thread has taken. I still find little to respect about the way the Diaz brothers portray themselves. I'm sure there is a lot more to them than thuggery, but their professional image exudes thuggery. Oh and by the way, I know what thuggery is and don't feel the need to justify my experience with it just because someone on an MMA blog calls us fools.

The fact that Chael gets to special guest star in every Diaz thread is comical. 

Bottom line is, I look forward to Diaz fights because I am a fight fan, and they always bring it. But I don't need to respect them any further than that, and that is okay. Deal with it. 

War Cerrone...and may the Diaz brothers continue their contribution to hyping fights.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

oldfan said:


> it's never the end...
> 
> I'm sure people will see what they want to here depending on their perspective.


Well, I usually agree, but you posted a fake vid trying to sway opinions.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Since him and BJ were seen hugging it out and hanging out afterwards, seems like you got more butt hurt over that stare down than Penn.
> 
> And the 2nd video is a fake video that was edited. How Ironic that you post it then say no one makes up anything.
> 
> *Don't you look like a fool now*. What a troll, get the **** out of here with your fake videos. Don't you think Male Cyborg would have made a statement about it? Get a clue, you just lost all credibility.


being the expert that you obviously are, I'll take your word that the video is fake. if that makes me look like a fool it wouldn't be the 1st time.

I'm certainly not "butt hurt" (I love that expression it tells me the age and IQ of who I'm dealing with.) I love to watch nick fight and when I can I fire one up for his walk out. I just think it's really funny that you and a few others are getting so worked up to defend his bad and sometimes bizarre behavior. If I cared enough I'm sure I could find some more entertaining videos to raise your blood pressure.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah i REALLY dont like the Diaz brothers or Sonnen, and there wannabe tough guy acts... It gets old and i love watching them get there asses whooped


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

@oldfan, It's easy to troll. I'm sure I could make a Brock thread to piss off all his fans, or at least make them come to his defense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

old ass fan is irrelevant to me now. Nothing he says matters.

He posts fake videos then next to it tries to say no one has made up anything about Nick Diaz in this thread.

Was classic. Funniest thing I've read on this forum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep it humble guy's.

On topic, i LOVE Nick but just can't seem to care for Nate. :dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

While I dislike their antics I still really do enjoy their actual fighting, always exciting


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> old ass fan is irrelevant to me now. Nothing he says matters.
> 
> He posts fake videos then next to it tries to say no one has made up anything about Nick Diaz in this thread.
> 
> Was classic. Funniest thing I've read on this forum.


Would you say you were....Butt Hurt?

I believe he admitted he didn't know it was fake.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

More trolling.

I love nick Diaz. but why try to pretend he's anything other than what he is? Why get so bent out of shape when others recognize him and don't like him? You need to chill and burn one. I got the shit that made Nick miss his plane.:smoke01:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Oldfan is generally the most un-wise 52 year old person I have ever interacted with.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Oldfan is generally the most un-wise 52 year old person I have ever interacted with.


You've had quite the privileged life MK

Short as it has been


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

WTF is with Oldfan.....


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I got the shit that made Nick miss his plane.:smoke01:


You're afraid of GSP too?

:thumb01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

When the hell are the Mods going to close this thread....it's turned into a complete flame war, nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think he is going senile. 

It is page 15 and he is posting 50 videoos of Nick being Nick. As if no one has ever seen him in action before. 

I don't really know what point he's trying to make. Or what new he is trying to show us.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I still fail to see how people can hate Chael Sonnen, but love the Diaz brothers. It honestly makes no sense. "Nick being Nick"? What kind of lame excuse is that? Is Chael laundering money just "Chael being Chael"?

Come on.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

well chael's a douche, and nick is awesome. it really makes the decision easy  

Not to mention that money laundering AND taking roids are far worse crimes than nick has ever committed. Chael rips people off and cheats in fights. The Diazes are hot tempered and occasionally get into arguably inappropriate tussels that have yet to hurt anyone. Also Chael is way, way more offensive in the things he says. The stuff he has said about Silva alone outweights every f-bomb nick has dropped. Chael had every advantage growing up, Nick had none, and Nick is by far the more honest person. Go figure.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> WTF is with Oldfan.....





jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm not sure. I think he is going senile.
> 
> It is page 15 and he is posting 50 videoos of Nick being Nick. As if no one has ever seen him in action before.
> 
> I don't really know what point he's trying to make. Or what new he is trying to show us.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of how the Diaz' brothers go on, but i understand why they act as they do as i have known people who act that way.

Ultimately they need to rise about acting hard, they are professionals earning many thousands of dollars - they are no longer the dregs of society.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> *well chael's a douche, and nick is awesome. it really makes the decision easy  *
> 
> Not to mention that money laundering AND taking roids are far worse crimes than nick has ever committed. Chael rips people off and cheats in fights. The Diazes are hot tempered and occasionally get into arguably inappropriate tussels that have yet to hurt anyone. Also Chael is way, way more offensive in the things he says. The stuff he has said about Silva alone outweights every f-bomb nick has dropped.


@ the bolded,
Seriously, Hex? Whatever, it's your opinion. I think Nick is an asshole, and far from awesome. I don't like Sonnen either, but I'd much rather have a white collar evening with Chael than sit in a circle with the Diaz brothers listening to their incoherent urban jargon.

And arguably inappropriate tussels? This is Mixed Martial Arts, not some action movie as many of you clearly want it to be.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> @ the bolded,
> Seriously, Hex? Whatever, it's your opinion. I think Nick is an asshole, and far from awesome. I don't like Sonnen either, but I'd much rather have a white collar evening with Chael than sit in a circle with the Diaz brothers listening to their incoherent urban jargon.
> 
> And arguably inappropriate tussels? This is Mixed Martial Arts, not some action movie as many of you clearly want it to be.



So in other words, even though Chael ghost taps, is a felon who steals money, and cheats with roids, it really just comes down to who you'd rather have a nice evening with. And who is a better conversationalist. Great. Nick is still the better person, even if he isn't a white republican.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I still fail to see how people can hate Chael Sonnen, but love the Diaz brothers. It honestly makes no sense. "Nick being Nick"? What kind of lame excuse is that? Is Chael laundering money just "Chael being Chael"?
> 
> Come on.


I quit watching the WWE because it got really immature and annoying. I think the fake persona is really ridiculous and annoying. Don't get me wrong, I have laughed at plenty of things Chael has said. But over half of it is just annoying. Saying "Anderson you absolutely suck" after a different fight is somehow cleaver in people's eyes now a days? He tries a little too hard and is too fake for me to care for much.

I think Chael is a hypocrite and liar. Politicians in the first place are dirty and selfish. He proved that point with his felony. I don't like the whole act like he is some hard working American...but then goes and does that.

I don't like Chael because he is disrespectful to a whole nation, and acts as if they are uneducated and have no technology. 

I don't like Chael because he will talk shit behind someones back, yet when Wandy got in his face in a car, he had nothing to say. He rips into people he has never met and doesn't even know. Nick and Nate talk shit about their opponent. And are friends with most anyone afterwards. They don't go around like girls and talk about people on camera every chance they get.

Nick and Nate are some of the most exciting fighters in MMA...in my opinion. From what I have heard they are real nice in person. And they are real good teachers and training partners. I like the fact that they don't take any of the glory...they always deflect all success to their trainers, training partners, and friends. 

Those are a few of the reasons. Hope I answered your questions.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> So in other words, even though Chael ghost taps, is a felon who steals money, and cheats with roids, it really just comes down to who you'd rather have a nice evening with. Great. Nick is still the better person, even if he isn't a white republican.


I'm saying I find Chael much more tolerable than Diaz, even though I despise both of them. The fact that he is a white republican isn't really a bonus as I'm a Libertarian and half Mexican. I'd much rather hang out with someone who is affluent and educated as opposed to a bunch of pot smoking street bums who do stupid shit like the Diaz brothers do.

The notion of who is a better person is all relative.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


>


LOL.

Ok I can smile at that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The point I failed so miserably to make was that you can love nick diaz if you want there's nothing wrong with that but, to get so upset at people who don't like his bad behavior is silly.


And hex,

arguably inappropriate tussles?

That's a gem right there.:thumb02: Are you in law school?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> I'm saying I find Chael much more tolerable than Diaz, even though I despise both of them. The fact that he is a white republican isn't really a bonus as I'm a Libertarian and half Mexican. I'd much rather hang out with someone who is affluent and educated as opposed to a bunch of pot smoking street bums who do stupid shit like the Diaz brothers do.
> 
> The notion of who is a better person is all relative.


Chael is affluent because of his family connections. The Sonnens are old-money here in Portland, they are generations-deep members of the Masons ffs. And sure he's educated. Nick did BJJ instead of school, because opportunities and circumstances were very different for them growing up.

The Diazes are not street bums (lol) and who gives a shit if they smoke pot. Alcohol is far worse for you and Chael drinks some as probably do almost every UFC fighter.

I understand now that its not something we are going to be able to rationally resolve here, but I think Nick started with less and has gone as far as Chael. With a lot more hardship. Frankly its amazing he's done what he has. And he's done it without creating a circus act to promote himself while cheating his way out of the situations he couldn't win alone.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The point I failed so miserably to make was that you can love nick diaz if you want there's nothing wrong with that but, to get so upset at people who don't like his bad behavior is silly.
> 
> 
> And hex,
> ...


Never got upset with that.

I got upset with someone saying they have never shook an opponents hand. However I could show 10-20 videos or more of that not being true at all.

I got upset when people call them thugs, yet they weren't the one with a felony.

I got upset when people post fake videos. Because all they did was go to youtube and type in "Nick Diaz disrespect", yet they did no research and claim it as true. When it was painfully obvious that it wasn't even by watching half of it.

Anyone can have any opinion they want. But when they start making things up, to try to help their point...they get no respect from me. And they should be called out.



HexRei said:


> Frankly its amazing he's done what he has. And he's done it without creating a circus act to promote himself while cheating his way out of the situations he couldn't win alone.


This is very true. A Diaz headlined card would do more PPVs than a Sonnen headlined card. And Diaz wouldn't have to show off for the camera once or even be in front of it once before fight week. Obviously it would depend on the opponent. Obviously Sonnen-Silva would do more. But Diaz is a bigger draw by himself than Chael.

Diaz has made a name and became a huge draw without the UFC and without being and attention whore. Diaz has a huge following.

They don't speak very articulate words. But they have both worked hard to get where they are. And they enjoy training. And they enjoy putting on good fights.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

when did he knock the hat off? i just watched the weigh ins and didn't see it....:confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> And hex,
> 
> arguably inappropriate tussles?
> 
> That's a gem right there.:thumb02: Are you in law school?


Look, fights happen. The behavior in the fight it what matters. Chael's TQ companions Randy and Hendo were in a very violent bar fight in which they tossed around bouncers left and right and beat down dudes in the street outside before fleeing with some chick over a fence down the block. Hughes, Miletich, Tito, and Liddell were also in another celebrated bar bout. Sometimes fights outside the contractual and commission-sanctioned environment happen. Let's take a deeper look and see how bad they really were though, in the greater context of, you know, being a young male who fights for a living and as a top of the game athlete, is subject to a decent amount of headhunting.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

malice said:


> when did he knock the hat off? i just watched the weigh ins and didn't see it....:confused02:


It was at a press conference yesterday.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Chael is affluent because of his family connections. The Sonnens are old-money here in Portland, they are generations-deep members of the Masons ffs. And sure he's educated. Nick did BJJ instead of school, because opportunities and circumstances were very different for them growing up.
> 
> The Diazes are not street bums (lol) and who gives a shit if they smoke pot. Alcohol is far worse for you and Chael drinks some as probably do almost every UFC fighter.
> 
> I understand now that its not something we are going to be able to rationally resolve here, but I think Nick started with less and has gone as far as Chael. With a lot more hardship. Frankly its amazing he's done what he has. And he's done it without creating a circus act to promote himself while cheating his way out of the situations he couldn't win alone.


@ the first paragraph,
I don't really care about their upbringing, affluent to me is affluent. It makes no difference to me. Although I'm a fan of Rousimar Palhares, he's one stupid SOB. People defend him because of his "upbringing" but I don't give a shit about his upbringing. He's still stupid (but I still root for him).

@ the second,
I'm referring to them starting fights, flipping people off, etc. I don't care about smoking pot, but give me a glass of wine and Chael Sonnen over a blunt with the Diaz brothers any day.

@ the third,
I think people will remember Diaz because of his mouth and the dumb shit he's done to disgrace the sport. At least that's how I will remember him, as an embarrassment to MMA. You're right though, we're not going to rationally resolve this issue because you're a Diaz fan and I'm not. You and I obviously have different tastes in individuals overall. I waive the white flag.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Look, fights happen. The behavior in the fight it what matters. Chael's TQ companions Randy and Hendo were in a very violent bar fight in which they tossed around bouncers left and right and beat down dudes in the street outside before fleeing with some chick over a fence down the block. Hughes, Miletich, Tito, and Liddell were also in another celebrated bar bout. Sometimes fights outside the contractual and commission-sanctioned environment happen. Let's take a deeper look and see how bad they really were though, and whether they were worse than the other situations we mentioned.


excuse me sir. You obviously graduated some time ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Look, fights happen. The behavior in the fight it what matters. Chael's TQ companions Randy and Hendo were in a very violent bar fight in which they tossed around bouncers left and right and beat down dudes in the street outside before fleeing with some chick over a fence down the block. Hughes, Miletich, Tito, and Liddell were also in another celebrated bar bout. Sometimes fights outside the contractual and commission-sanctioned environment happen. Let's take a deeper look and see how bad they really were though, and whether they were worse than the other situations we mentioned.


Wow. I forgot to even mention that. Where have you been!

These guys all got in fights with civilians/non fighters...yet Diaz gets so much heat for fighting the guy he just fought in teh octagon.

Just another hypocritical double standard to throw up on the heaping pile of them that came out of this thread.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Term said:


> It was at a press conference yesterday.


thanks


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never got upset with that.
> 
> *I got upset* with someone saying they have never shook an opponents hand. However I could show 10-20 videos or more of that not being true at all.
> 
> ...


Take some deep breaths Jonny. I know how you feel. I get the same way when people talk about Matt Hughes.

Don't let this happen to you










Cowboy gonna whoopthat ass


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow. I forgot to even mention that. Where have you been!
> 
> These guys all got in fights with civilians/non fighters...yet Diaz gets so much heat for fighting the guy he just fought in teh octagon.
> 
> Just another hypocritical double standard to throw up on the heaping pile of them that came out of this thread.


There are more as I'm sure you know. Rampage IIRC had trouble going to Canada (passport-wise) because he beat up some dude while in college, Uriah Faber has a rather epic story about fighting fifty some asian guys in Thailand. Remember when most of Chute Box fought most of Hammer House in an unscheduled and insane chaos in Pride? Most fighters are not GSP, with zero natural temper and an actual feeling of embarrassment when forced to talkback some smack. 

I don't personally know of any Sonnen barfights, but after seeing him handle the Wandy van confrontation, I can see why. Shrinking violet that one. Super-nice to his fans in person though


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

but seriously, how do any of those examples compare to a gang assault against one man on network tv?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> but seriously, how do any of those examples compare to a gang assault against one man on network tv?


That man was Mayhem Miller. And that explains everything.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow. I forgot to even mention that. Where have you been!
> 
> These guys all got in fights with civilians/non fighters...yet Diaz gets so much heat for fighting the guy he just fought in teh octagon.
> 
> Just another hypocritical double standard to throw up on the heaping pile of them that came out of this thread.


Diaz isn't affluent, so it's different when he gets in a fight. :thumb02: It's a discrace, while the others are just good old boys having a night out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> That man was Mayhem Miller. And that explains everything.


smooth


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Btw, Diaz would whoop Hughes. Just sayin.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> but seriously, how do any of those examples compare to a gang assault against one man on network tv?


A drunk ass Mayham who just embarrassed the sport by his crapass performance a few weeks ago....who had no right in the cage, who was trying to just steal Shield's moment SHOULD BE STOMPED OUT.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> A drunk ass Mayham who just embarrassed the sport by his crapass performance a few weeks ago....who had no right in the cage, who was trying to just steal Shield's moment *SHOULD BE STOMPED OUT*.




Are you really a sociopath or are you just pretending on the web?


At that Moment Nick was representing his sport, his school, his BJJ heritage, his family and his career on the biggest stage MMA had ever had. Much of Mainstream America's first look at MMA.

An arguably inappropriate tussle.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Are you really a sociopath or are you just pretending on the web?
> 
> 
> At that Moment Nick was representing his sport, his school, his BJJ heritage, his family and his career on the biggest stage MMA had ever had. Mainstream America's first look at MMA.
> ...


And Mayham represented all he has by entering the cage and interrupting a guy talking after a win. While being a drunk.

Cheers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol wait. What?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Yeah, he should have been more chael-ish and hugged mayhem while injecting roids and committing mortgage fraud.


hahaha have i stumbled into the political forum?

no matter what my guy does it doesn't matter. Your guy did something worse.




you win. Good night.:hug:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> hahaha have i stumbled into the political forum?
> 
> no matter what my guy does it doesn't matter. Your guy did something worse.
> 
> ...


i edited because you two are talking about different events and it doesnt actually make sense...

Yeah, Chael's the worse offender. Nick's not perfect. Who is? I gave a who's who list of UFC champs who have done as bad or worse. I'm not saying a higher standard isn't called for.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> I've never condoned anything Chael did. I don't like him either. I like the way he fights, but that's about it. I have rooted against Chael in every fight except the Silva fight, and I agree that the guy has about as much integrity as Rod Blagojevich on steroids. But I don't see how someone can hate Chael so much while supporting the Diaz brothers. They've started fights after fights, on the streets, IN A HOSPITAL, have criminal records, openly use illegal drugs, and so on. Not saying that what Sonnen did was any better, but it doesn't make any sense to support the Diaz brothers and hate Chael Sonnen.


Marijuana is legal in the state of California.. don't you know that? The law was changed because the law was dumb, how can any government seriously justify tobacco and alcohol legalisation when marijuana is illegal?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

box said:


> Btw, Diaz would whoop Hughes. Just sayin.


Hughes would win. He knows how to wrestle. Of course Diaz would either duck him like he did Hieron and GSP, or bitch about Hughes being a "bitch" after he lost.

And to my knowledge Chael has never been in a fight outside of the cage. I'm not a huge fan of Hughes, Liddell, Tito, Rampage, or really any of those guys. I don't always root against them, but just because some of them might be "affluent" doesn't excuse their behavior.

I'm just saying I'd pick Chael over Diaz because I have more in common with Chael than I do Diaz. I'm educated, somewhat well-off, have sophisticated taste, and most of my friends are the same way. Sue me.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Marijuana is legal in the state of California.. don't you know that? The law was changed because the law was dumb, how can any government seriously justify tobacco and alcohol legalisation when marijuana is illegal?


The law was changed because Cali is broke as a joke.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

*chimes in after un-subscribing*

Marijuana is still illegal in Ca. They just dropped it from Misdemeanor to infraction. It is still federally illegal which outweighs state laws.

*runs away*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *chimes in after un-subscribing*
> 
> Marijuana is still illegal in Ca. They just dropped it from Misdemeanor to infraction. It is still federally illegal which outweighs state laws.
> 
> *runs away*


Would you have to arrest someone for 1 joint on them where you live/work?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *chimes in after un-subscribing*
> 
> Marijuana is still illegal in Ca. They just dropped it from Misdemeanor to infraction. It is still federally illegal which outweighs state laws.
> 
> *runs away*


It is legal to those with a prescription in California, it is still federally illegal, yes, but it's the lowest thing on their hitlist, and only street growers and suppliers are really targeted.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It always amazes me how much people from other countries know about American federal AND state level politics.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> It always amazes me how much people from other countries know about American federal AND state level politics.


How about you write something productive instead? Is what i said untrue?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> It is legal to those with a prescription in California, it is still federally illegal, yes, but it's the lowest thing on their hitlist, and only street growers and suppliers are really targeted.


Where I live, lots of people are growing/possessing legally. 

What is ironic is thats the new target for raiders. More legal grow-ops are being raided then illegal grow-ops, as well as more than illegal ones busted by the cops. 

The shit is messed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> How about you write something productive instead? Is what i said untrue?


Don't think it was meant as an insult homeslice...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *chimes in after un-subscribing*
> 
> Marijuana is still illegal in Ca. They just dropped it from Misdemeanor to infraction. It is still federally illegal which outweighs state laws.
> 
> *runs away*


A) its not illegal in CA, at least moreso than any other prescription drug. It's legal when its prescribed to you. Even alcohol and tobacco are controlled in CA. Like every other state. You are not going to admit to this, but you and probably most people you know have done an opiate that is JUST AS ILLEGAL during one medical treatment or another. Vicodin, Novocaine, Oxycontin, etc. Actually you've probably also smoked weed too. And drank and/or smoked as an illegal minor. High-five!

B) the feds said they werent going to bother to prosecute medical users, several years ago. Because they'd have to challenge states rights. Seriously, watch the news. Even today they have only gone after vioaltors of the medicinal distribution statutes. Changing federal law is difficult because you have a whole country of millions vying over a single issue and every representative plus potentially the few supreme court judges handling it.. Effing homosexual sex in your own home was still illegal in many places until a federal judge ruled otherwise. (Texas was the holdout IIRC [oh double LOL its still illegal in kansas]). And let's not even talk about women's suffrage or african slavery which managed to stay illegal federally for a hilariously long time, for, once again, competely ridiculous reasons.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> How about you write something productive instead? Is what i said untrue?


Just an observation.

Here's something productive AND true:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ok, the Diaz brothers have bad attitudes, it's no secret. It's also no secret they both have serious skills. Love em' or hate em', whenever they step into the octagon you can expect an exciting fight. Very possible this could get fight of the night. Serious 5 alarm barnburner and if it goes the distance, I will be surprised...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rygu said:


> Would you have to arrest someone for 1 joint on them where you live/work?


No. It's an infraction. It's the equivalent of a speeding ticket or stop sign ticket. Probably less fines too. You cannot arrest someone for an infraction unless they don't have identification on them.



MRBRESK said:


> It is legal to those with a prescription in California, it is still federally illegal, yes, but it's the lowest thing on their hitlist, and only street growers and suppliers are really targeted.


Exactly.

Prescriptions for these things are a dime a dozen. You go the the right "Dr" and tell them you have lower back pain and he'll prescribe marijuana.

However, Law Enforcement are not in a position to verify the authenticity of the marijuana cards people carry. Since they are not government authorized cards, they all look different, and most of them look like they were printed from a home computer; most Police Officers issue a citation regardless of the card presented. The person usually has to go to court to get the marijuana back after a judge verifies the prescription.



HexRei said:


> A) its not illegal in CA, at least moreso than any other prescription drug. It's legal when its prescribed to you. Even alcohol and tobacco are controlled in CA. Like every other state. You are not going to admit to this, but you and probably most people you know have done an opiate that is JUST AS ILLEGAL during one medical treatment or another. Vicodin, Novocaine, Oxycontin, etc.


I would even argue it's less serious than a prescription drug. You can be charged felonies for certain prescriptions (vicodin). Marijuana is strictly a citable only offense now.



> B) the feds said they werent going to bother to prosecute medical users, several years ago. Because they'd have to challenge states rights. Seriously, watch the news. Even today they have only gone after vioaltors of the medicinal distribution statutes. Changing federal law is difficult because you have a whole country of millions vying over a single issue. Effing homosexual sex in your own home was still illegal in many places until a federal judge ruled otherwise. (Texas was the holdout IIRC). And let's not even talk about women's suffrage or african slavery which managed to stay illegal federally for a hilariously long time, for, once again, competely ridiculous reasons.


They definitely have more important things to do than regulate marijuana for the casual user. I was simply stating a point that it was still illegal under federal law. If I inferred that the FBI was going to hunt you down for smoking a joint than that was my bad. Definitely didn't mean to make people think you would get in federal trouble for weed.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> Just an observation.
> 
> Here's something productive AND true:


Scared of who, Ariel Helwani?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Scared of who, Ariel Helwani?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

So you hate the Diaz brothers for knocking someone's idiotic hat off ?

What about them being tools in general ?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The Diaz brothers are like the brady bunch from stockton.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


>


Wait, are you saying GSP was scared of Condit? Cause I don't think that was the case


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

No :confused03:

I'm saying Diaz is scared of GSP.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> No :confused03:
> 
> I'm saying Diaz is scared of GSP.


:bye02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> :bye02:


Banned?

You know you love me.

And you know Diaz is scared shitless of GSP, it's no wonder he didn't go to the pressers.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> Banned?
> 
> You know you love me.


Good eyesight. No, i don't love you.. It could have worked but your wack opinions got in the way.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Good eyesight. No, i don't love you.. It could have worked but your wack opinions got in the way.


Sad.

But my warped opinion of Diaz being scared of GSP is actually pretty justifiable. The fact that some of you screwjobs think that GSP is ducking Diaz is ridiculous.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> Sad.
> 
> But my warped opinion of Diaz being scared of GSP is actually pretty justifiable. The fact that some of you screwjobs think that GSP is ducking Diaz is ridiculous.


Haha, just because you and 70% of the other members on here are deluded, doesn't mean I am!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Still a *******...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Riiiiight.

Once GSP and Ellenberger beat Diaz to a pulp I expect an apology. If Diaz would ever man up to fighting a wrestler that is.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> Riiiiight.
> 
> Once GSP and Ellenberger beat Diaz to a pulp I expect an apology. If Diaz would ever man up to fighting a wrestler that is.


Don't you remember Condit outgrappling the hell out of Ellenberger in the 3rd round of their fight? Just cos one guys skillset says Boxer/Wrestler and another's says Kickboxer/BJJ, don't be fooled, they can all do it all.

Also what would this apology be for?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, okay...

You're obviously biased, and so am I. You can keep believing that Diaz is the shit, and I'll keep believing that he's a screwjob and scared of wrestlers. But what Hex said a few pages back was right, this thread is just going to keep catching fire until we all go down in flames. I think Diaz is a great fighter with some solid skills but I'll never be a fan, ever. The guy represents just about everything I stand against. If you support Diaz in the way I don't support him, fine. You're entitled to live up to the aspirations you choose for yourself and set your own values accordingly.

That being said, I can't wait until GSP comes back. It'll be better than Lauzon embarrassing Guillard.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> Okay, okay...
> 
> You're obviously biased, and so am I. You can keep believing that Diaz is the shit, and I'll keep believing that he's a screwjob and scared of wrestlers. But what Hex said a few pages back was right, this thread is just going to keep catching fire until we all go down in flames. I think Diaz is a great fighter with some solid skills but I'll never be a fan, ever. The guy represents just about everything I stand against. If you support Diaz in the way I don't support him, fine. You're entitled to live up to the aspirations you choose for yourself and set your own values accordingly.
> 
> That being said, I can't wait until GSP comes back. It'll be better than Lauzon embarrassing Guillard.


So because Nick is my avy i'm biased?

Have you read anything i've written since page 18?

I haven't said a single thing about Nick, all i've done is point out the ridiculousness of your posts. You should go back and look.

Yeah, Nick isn't your cup of tea, i can dig that. Just don't go around spreading slanderous bullshit and expect not to get called out on it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> So because Nick is my avy i'm biased?
> 
> Have you read anything i've written since page 18?
> 
> ...


1] Since page 18? Just because a few of your posts aren't relative to what I'm saying doesn't mean you aren't biased. The avy is only one indication, the neg reps you've left me are another, and the more recent posts you put up are a solid indication as well.

2] People go around spamming that GSP is afraid of Nick just because they don't like GSP's play it safe style. The fact is, if anyone's ducking anyone, it's Diaz, who looked like a "bitch" by skipping out on the press conferences. He may or may not have been ducking him, but it sure looks that way.

I'm done with this thread. Your screwjob ass is going on ignore, but don't worry, you'll have company.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> 1] Since page 18? Just because a few of your posts aren't relative to what I'm saying doesn't mean you aren't biased. The avy is only one indication, the neg reps you've left me are another, and the more recent posts you put up are a solid indication as well.
> 
> 2] People go around spamming that GSP is afraid of Nick just because they don't like GSP's play it safe style. The fact is, if anyone's ducking anyone, it's Diaz, who looked like a "bitch" by skipping out on the press conferences. He may or may not have been ducking him, but it sure looks that way.
> 
> I'm done with this thread. Your screwjob ass is going on ignore, but don't worry, you'll have company.


Page 18 was when i arrived in this thread. I left you a neg rep based on the foolishness of your posts. 

I've said nothing about Diaz here, i've simply challenged your problem with Marijuana, and called you out when you ridiculously said that Diaz could be ducking GSP and vice versa, my response to that was basically this "Anyone with half a brain would know that neither man is ducking the other" 

You posted a poorly edited photo and were just writing some all round slanderous things. My only wish is that i was able to neg rep you more, as about 4-5 of your posts in this thread deserve a neg.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Sad.
> 
> But my warped opinion of Diaz being scared of GSP is actually pretty justifiable. The fact that some of you screwjobs think that GSP is ducking Diaz is ridiculous.


It is the only fight Diaz has wanted.

He was going to box if he didn't get a GSP fight. 

You are nuts.:confused03:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh how I love the ignore option


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

i re watched diaz vs cyborg and remember why i love watching diaz fight so much

honestly, i grew up in LA, diaz reminds me of a bunch of my good friends... plus the weed thing is almost the majority out here in cali.... 

to be real, when i watch him fight i notice his boxing is just a level above most mma fighters. cyborg isnt the best but he is a solid muay thai striker... and diaz pressured and work that jab beautfully... i def see him giving gsp trouble, but it will be a good fight


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> No :confused03:
> 
> I'm saying Diaz is scared of GSP.


And you dont understand the difference between skipping a presser, and skipping out of the bout itself.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> Oh how I love the ignore option


My fighter is less of an asshole than insertyourfighterhere. 

As long as we can all agree that you were slinging some straight up propaganda, got called on it, and agreed to being wrong. That's why everyone got stirred up. Not because you don't like the Diaz brothers.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't believe this thread isn't locked yet. It did inspire my new signature quote though.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably the quote of 2011



> Why try to justify when you can just point fingers!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> well chael's a douche, and nick is awesome. it really makes the decision easy
> 
> Not to mention that money laundering AND taking roids are far worse crimes than nick has ever committed. Chael rips people off and cheats in fights. The Diazes are hot tempered and occasionally get into arguably inappropriate tussels that have yet to hurt anyone. Also Chael is way, way more offensive in the things he says. The stuff he has said about Silva alone outweights every f-bomb nick has dropped. Chael had every advantage growing up, Nick had none, and Nick is by far the more honest person. Go figure.





HexRei said:


> So in other words, even though Chael ghost taps, is a felon who steals money, and cheats with roids, it really just comes down to who you'd rather have a nice evening with. And who is a better conversationalist. Great. Nick is still the better person, even if he isn't a white republican.


That's all you gotta know from this thread.
Everything else written here is just a bunch of "my opinions are facts" bs.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> i edited because you two are talking about different events and it doesnt actually make sense...
> 
> Yeah, Chael's the worse offender. Nick's not perfect. Who is? *I gave a who's who list of UFC champs who have done as bad or worse.* I'm not saying a higher standard isn't called for.


no you didn't. you mentioned some guys who had been involved in Bar fights. They have nothing to do with this topic. Pointing fingers at them to try to justify the Diaz's behavior is funny. 

assault on national tv is OK because it's mayhem? nicks a good guy because he didn't launder money? That's really all you got?

By your argument if nick mugs somebody in the parking lot it's OK at least he didn't steal millions like Lee Murray.

It only makes sense to you and jonnyg and republicans trying to defend George Bush.

cowboy's gonna whoopthatass and Nick will probably show his and lose another title shot that he was scared to take. Then he'll blame it on cowboy for being a bitch and you can remind everyone what a dick Sonnen is.:smoke01:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I can't believe this thread isn't locked yet. It did inspire my new signature quote though.


No Sh*t!

Someone should start the " I hate Chael Sonnen" thread and then all the chael haters can just post there.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> no you didn't. you mentioned some guys who had been involved in Bar fights. They have nothing to do with this topic. Pointing fingers at them to try to justify the Diaz's behavior is funny.
> 
> assault on national tv is OK because it's mayhem? nicks a good guy because he didn't launder money? That's really all you got?
> 
> ...


I'm completely baffled as to how your brain works. Maybe it is deteriorating with the old age. How you have come to these conclusions from reading Hex's posts I have no idea. His posts were logical and made sense, your response is just......cringe worthy, especially given the fact that you're a middle aged man and should be much wiser than you actually are. I can get more sense debating with my 13 year old brother.

Also, to any one that will remember Nick Diaz for being a cocky asshole rather than one of the most exciting fighters in this sport today needs to question why it is they watch this sport in the first place. All hate and personal bias aside, I don't think there is a single person in this thread that can deny how exciting Nick's fights are, and that is what you should remember Nick for. His performances inside the cage/ring. He goes out there and puts on a damn good show every single time.

Too many people get caught up in the drama. Honestly, it seems like MMA fans in general prefer the fight hype and dramatics over the actual fighting competition, and that's just sad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm completely baffled as to how your brain works. Maybe it is deteriorating with the old age. How you have come to these conclusions from reading Hex's posts I have no idea. His posts were logical and made sense, your response is just......cringe worthy, especially given the fact that you're a middle aged man and should be much wiser than you actually are. I can get more sense debating with my 13 year old brother.
> 
> Also, to any one that will remember Nick Diaz for being a cocky asshole rather than one of the most exciting fighters in this sport today needs to question why it is they watch this sport in the first place. All hate and personal bias aside, I don't think there is a single person in this thread that can deny how exciting Nick's fights are, and that is what you should remember Nick for. His performances inside the cage/ring. He goes out there and puts on a damn good show every single time.
> 
> Too many people get caught up in the drama. Honestly, it seems like MMA fans in general prefer the fight hype and dramatics over the actual fighting competition, and that's just sad.


 such a rude young man. I'm tempted to call your Mom and tell her to not let you stay up for the fights.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

22 pages strong lol. Well one thing is for sure, NIck brings more attention to any fight that he's in without having to go out of his way to be a troll just for attention (Chael). Besides Sonnen there is absolutely no one that that brings this sort of frenzy to MMA fans (not casual ones that watch lets say Brock for instance).

Love him or hate him, he brings it and I am sure Dana is happy because the more and more hate he gets (and support) the more $$$ Dana sees in the making. 

Personally I could care less by what people think of him. It brings a smile to my face that he has proven people wrong time and time again, and when he beats Condit people will be forced to pay more attention.

Besides Anderson Silva, there is absolutely no other fighter I rather watch in the ring. Nick is one of the most bad ass fighters (in the true sense of the word) on the planet right now, that you cannot take away from him.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soakked said:


> 22 pages strong lol. Well one thing is for sure, NIck brings more attention to any fight that he's in without having to go out of his way to be a troll just for attention (


Spot on!

The UFC needs more Diaz!:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm completely baffled as to how your brain works. Maybe it is deteriorating with the old age. How you have come to these conclusions from reading Hex's posts I have no idea. His posts were logical and made sense, your response is just......cringe worthy, especially given the fact that you're a middle aged man and should be much wiser than you actually are. I can get more sense debating with my 13 year old brother.



Even though technically you are much closer to the days when you were pissing your diapers than I am to when the men in my family historically go senile, you may have a point there MCK.

you see, i have actually been an adult. for 30 years I lived and worked in the adult world. During that time I started, grew and sold my own business. built the house i live in now with my own hands and then PAID for it. Raised, restored and incorporated a sunken commercial fishing vessel that still pays me enough every year to put me in the middle class.

somewhere along that journey I stopped caring for the company of adults. I found that I simply prefer the company of children. Today I spend my days playing with my 5 and 6 year old daughters and conversing with you kid. 

What are you going to do when you're an adult?


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

There are two things I don't get.

First...
-The Diaz brothers are not the same person. Nick Diaz is MUCH more articulate and MUCH less profane. They have a lot of similarities, but the older brother definitely carries himself better and is more accomplished/skilled.
-Now, they have a lot of similarities... they fight and smack talk similarly. They may even have similar mindsets/attitudes. But they're different people.

Second...
-The Diaz brothers are fighters. They grew up fighting. They're not like Jon Jones or Rashad Evans, where they just decided to give MMA a go. They were fighters first. So, they have a fighter's mentality. If someone gets in their way, they remove him.
-The whole discipline and respecting your opponent comes from martial arts. Not everyone began MMA as a martial artist...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> no you didn't. you mentioned some guys who had been involved in Bar fights. They have nothing to do with this topic. Pointing fingers at them to try to justify the Diaz's behavior is funny.
> 
> assault on national tv is OK because it's mayhem? nicks a good guy because he didn't launder money? That's really all you got?
> 
> ...


Haha, I didn't bring up Murray because that guy orchestrated the kidnapping and threatening of a man's family which puts him head and shoulders above even Chael in terms of sheer dickishness.

I was pointing out the double standard that exists, that's all. The same people who condemn Nate for *gasp* throwing a plastic bottle or *oh my stars!* bumping a hat off a guy's head are still fans of all the guys I just mentioned.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

endersshadow said:


> There are two things I don't get.
> 
> First...
> -The Diaz brothers are not the same person. Nick Diaz is MUCH more articulate and MUCH less profane. They have a lot of similarities, but the older brother definitely carries himself better and is more accomplished/skilled.
> ...


So, now they don't know any better because Gracie jiu-jitsu is not a martial art?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In regard to the comparisons of Sonnen and the Diaz brothers... The arguments around this subject are typically because of the apples to oranges comparison. People tend to be drawn to Sonnen due to his charisma and drawn to the Diaz brothers due to their character. I don't think anyone can defend the poor choices Sonnen has made in life; even he skillfully avoids the subject. Some folks are drawn into the 'fighter' character displayed by the Diaz brothers. Another preference question could easily be "Do you prefer National Geographic or Animal Planet?"

This whole conversation is around personal preference; there are no right/wrong answers here....

My preference... 

I wouldn't let Sonnen handle my investments but he's a damn entertaining guy to watch in and out of the cage. 

The Diaz brothers... not sure where to start with them... I love them in the cage but I can't subscribe to their character... At some point they need to move past their ignorant disadvantaged youth visage as they are making great money now they are probably just too uneducated to put their money to work for themselves. Their proud fighter persona has cost them a lot and given them a lot... Not a road I'd travel, but once again that is personal preference.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Mike28 said:


> I am so tired of seeing Nick and Nate do stupid shit at the press conference and weigh ins. Hitting Cerrone's hat off of his head and pushing him is very *****. I can't wait to see Cowboy knock his head off. End rant.



Cry me a river, this is a fight, I love to see this kinda stuff, it just gets everyone pumped to see a real fight where ppl are motivated to whoop each others ass. cmon...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> So, now they don't know any better because Gracie jiu-jitsu is not a martial art?


And look at their trainer? And trainers. Ceasar Gracie is perhaps the biggest dick of all major trainers. Look at that Perez, their tough guy boxing coach.

They all come from the same style of say what you want to say and then back it up in a fight. 

Can you ever put 2 and 2 together ever? Are you just trolling? Or are you really that incompetent to use a little common sense and common knowledge once in a while?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And look at their trainer? And trainers. Ceasar Gracie is perhaps the biggest dick of all major trainers. Look at that Perez, their tough guy boxing coach.
> 
> They all come from the same style of say what you want to say and then back it up in a fight.
> 
> Can you ever put 2 and 2 together ever? Are you just trolling? Or are you really that incompetent to use a little common sense and common knowledge once in a while?


Those are all very good excuses jonny.

I'll bet their mommy didn't breast feed them either.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Well the Diaz bros grew up at poverty level without a father in (and I am not exaggerating) the most miserable city in america.

So keep cracking jokes about breastfeeding. They've done much more with what little they had than anyone posting in this forum.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Those are all very good excuses jonny.
> 
> I'll bet their mommy didn't breast feed them either.


So you are saying because they have been doing BJJ for a long time they should have martial arts honor. Yet who has taught them it are dicks and rough speaking dudes.

So you expect dicks and rough speaking dudes to teach them to be good boys?

I mean are you the most clueless person here?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jesus, 24 pages... Keep this civil gentlemen


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Well the Diaz bros grew up at poverty level without a father in (and I am not exaggerating) the most miserable city in america.
> 
> So keep cracking jokes about breastfeeding. They've done much more with what little they had than anyone posting in this forum.


As I've mentioned, I could care less how they grew up. Call me heartless, but it's life. I don't feel sorry for them. I don't give a shit that they're father ran off or that they grew up rough. The fact is, they're both adults now, and they're both professional athletes. They should be held to a higher standard of character, and have both throughout their careers displayed poor behavior. The excuse that they "had it rough" is bullshit and it doesn't excuse their incidents of past inappropriate behavior that has brought shame to the great sport of MMA.

On the contrary I may have been out of line a few times last night (I had alot of wine), but I stand by my reasons for not supporting the Diaz brothers. Fieos said it best. I'm simply not going to support two guys who have consistently embarrassed the sport. Yeah, Nick is a damn good fighter and some find him fun to watch. There's no doubt in my mind about Nick's ability, or Nate's ability, but I just find it sad that these are adult professional athletes that behave like children in a sport that emphasizes maturity, honor, and respect.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> As I've mentioned, I could care less how they grew up. Call me heartless, but it's life. I don't feel sorry for them. I don't give a shit that they're father ran off or that they grew up rough. The fact is, they're both adults now, and they're both professional athletes. They should be held to a higher standard of character, and have both throughout their careers displayed poor behavior. The excuse that they "had it rough" is bullshit and it doesn't excuse their incidents of past inappropriate behavior that has brought shame to the great sport of MMA.


Most of psychology would disagree with you. Upbringing is formative to the adult psyche. Yes, people can change, but usually not a whole lot, and not without a lot of time passing, and a new environment to shape the new behaviors. It's a wonder they aren't rocking prison blues and neck tattoos in San Quentin.

Chael, on the other hand, grew up with a silver spoon, more money than he could need (he literally could not work and just live off his family's businesses and wealth, should he choose), a bought and paid for top-notch education, and every adult being as supportive as he needed. And, once again, who's the guy convicted of felony fraud here? Who's the guy who fake-taps, contests stoppages in which he tapped, and takes roids to gain an edge on his opponents?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Jesus, 24 pages... Keep this civil gentlemen


Its a hate thread I'm not sure that's possible, lol.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Most of psychology would disagree with you. Upbringing is formative to the adult psyche. Yes, people can change, but usually not a whole lot, and not without a lot of time passing, and a new environment to shape the new behaviors.


I know nothing about psychology, so I'm not disagreeing with what you're saying. I'm simply saying I don't give a shit how the Diaz brothers grew up. The fact of the matter is that they both have embarrassed the sport on multiple occasions and are still carrying a youth angst well into their twenties, and for them to be representing Mixed Martial Arts to me is just sad. Their "troubled life" doesn't excuse anything. 

They're adults. Not kids. They're professional athletes who participate in a COMBAT SPORT. They should be held to a higher standard of character.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> I know nothing about psychology, so I'm not disagreeing with what you're saying. I'm simply saying I don't give a shit how the Diaz brothers grew up. The fact of the matter is that they both have embarrassed the sport on multiple occasions and are still carrying a youth angst well into their twenties, and for them to be representing Mixed Martial Arts to me is just sad. Their "troubled life" doesn't excuse anything.
> 
> They're adults. Not kids. They're professional athletes who participate in a COMBAT SPORT. They should be held to a higher standard of character.



I added a lot to my post in the seconds after the original posting, feel free to comment. I'll offer you the same if you edit of course.

I still think in the grand scheme of things, what they have done is fairly trivial. Minor scuffles. I get that you won't like them, but at that dinner? They might serve you chicken nuggets and take some big bong rips for dessert and yell out the window at neighbor who may or may not be mean-mugging you, but at least they won't claim they forgot their wallet and can you pay for the meal and then steal your purse before dropping you off and trash talking you the next day to all the dudebros... like Mr Sonnen


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Chael, on the other hand, grew up with a silver spoon, more money than he could need (he literally could not work and just live off his family's businesses and wealth, should he choose), a bought and paid for top-notch education, and every adult being as supportive as he needed. And, once again, who's the guy convicted of felony fraud here? Who's the guy who fake-taps, contests stoppages in which he tapped, and takes roids to gain an edge on his opponents?


We've been over this my friend, I don't support Chael Sonnen any more than you do. I like watching Chael fight, but that's about it. I'm trying to explain that I don't care about someone's upbringing. I hold people to certain standards regardless of whether they came from a privleged, or troubled background. The fact that the Diaz brothers are the metaphorical "little guys" in this situation makes no difference to me. It's the same reason why if I give to charity, it's for policemen, firefighters, and the armed forces. I don't give to the poor because I don't give a shit. Life sucks, you can either choose to do something about it, or sit back and bitch about it and expect handouts. The Diaz brothers did something with their life, good for them, but they're adults. They shouldn't be held to different standards of character because of their upbringing.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I vote this to be thread of the year!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I don't think there are major problems with their character. They aren't running dog fighting rings (like Michael Vick), robbing people (like Chael), shooting people (like NFL's Marvin Harrison or OJ Simpson) I mean the list goes on. They may not be congenial on camera and you are well within your rights to not like them, but they are not villains. 

I would argue that they are in fact being held to different standards, in that minor affronts and demeanor are being weighed more heavily by some than, you know, actual screwed up behavior, and the worst stuff you can accuse the Diaz's of is in fact the same stuff many beloved UFC champs have done.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Conclusion.

If you want to support a behavior flawless fighter,
you're stuck with Lyoto Machida.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

- Starting fights after fights (Nashville Brawl, KJ incident, Joe Riggs in a hospital)
- Cursing and taunting other fighters (too many to count)
- Flipping off other fighters/opponents (too many to count)
- Missing press conferences, walking out on interviews

If it was just one or two incidents I wouldn't care, but Mike is right. MMA is about respect, and with the Diaz brothers you have similar patterns of immature and dishonorable behavior that brings shame to the sport.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> - Starting fights after fights (Nashville Brawl, KJ incident, Joe Riggs in a hospital)
> - Cursing and taunting other fighters (too many to count)
> - Flipping off other fighters/opponents (too many to count)
> - Missing press conferences, walking out on interviews
> ...


One press conference, and one interview maybe?

The fights, they're adrenaline filled athletes, it happens, no harm no foul.

Taunting, I love it, it brings out the best in both fighters and gets them fired up to put on a great show.

Now if they start roiding and greasing up, that's just shameful


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA is not about respect, it's about fighting. Respect is just something some fighters happen to have for their opponents (or at least pretend to). I'd prefer someone like Nick who has to make himself hate his opponent in order to beat him up than the many athletes who clearly have nothing but contempt for their opponents naturally, but fake the respect to look good in front of the crowd.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

HexRei said:


> MMA is not about respect, it's about fighting. Respect is just something some fighters happen to have for their opponents (or at least pretend to).


And there lies the difference between you and I.

I believe that Mixed *MARTIAL ARTS* is about honor and respect. If you've ever trained (and I have, extensively) then you would understand where I'm coming from. I don't view it as some testosterone fueled fight. If I want to watch something like that I'll go watch a Jason Statham movie. I view the UFC as an organization of professional athletes looking to display their skills, not fighters looking to beat people up. I can't stand that old school crap.

This is all going to come down to the fact that we just have different taste.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

MMA is changing, it is filled with testosterone fueled fighters now, literally. Lots of college wrestlers straight into mma. Which is why I love a guy like Diaz, who trained from a young age in different diciplines, respected by all he trains with (so he must be a respectable guy to be around outside the spotlight).


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> And there lies the difference between you and I.
> 
> I believe that Mixed *MARTIAL ARTS* is about honor and respect. If you've ever trained (and I have, extensively) then you would understand where I'm coming from. I don't view it as some testosterone fueled fight. If I want to watch something like that I'll go watch a Jason Statham movie. I view the UFC as an organization of professional athletes looking to display their skills, not fighters looking to beat people up. I can't stand that old school crap.
> 
> This is all going to come down to the fact that we just have different taste.


I have trained at SBGi Portland and truthfully the whole honor and respect thing, from day 1, took a second seat to working for underhooks and shrimping. Oh, and making sure I paid the monthly fees. 

The sport is about winning a fight under a given ruleset, as far as I'm concerned all a fighter needs to respect is the rules of the bout. Just cause Mike Goldberg mentions respect every thirty seconds or so doesn't make it the primary point of the sport. It's just a nice idea and like I said, I prefer Nick's style over the guys who have their agent remind them before every bout how to pretend to look respectful for the crowd.

You're right we probably won't agree. I consider a lot of the "respect" we see fighters doing to be rote going through the movements stuff which, when so transparent, is actually disrespect, lol.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, tomato, tomoto.

I obviously have different view of the place of respect in the sport and that's fine. Doesn't mean your's is right or wrong, just different. I'll still always root against the Diaz brothers just like you will probably root for them.

But I still think Diaz is scared of GSP


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Well we can at least agree on that part. MMA kicks serious ass


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

And the fire subsides 

I love you guys (well, most of you)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Let me clear up a couple of misconceptions I’m sure I have caused anyone reading my posts.

I LIKE NICK DIAZ. I love to watch him fight. from what I’ve seen of him when he isn’t in fight mode, he seems like a cool guy. I’d burn one with him and I would pay a lot to roll with him.

And I can relate to his need for fight mode. To be angry at the person he’s expected to try his best to hurt. I’m the same way. I lost every round of sparring I ever had but very few fights.

Nate, i think is an also ran. he doesn’t have nicks talent and I don’t think his career will go a lot longer BUT, I have nothing against him.

I think they would both be doing themselves a favor to stay away from video cameras and I think the Nashville Brawl was the dumbest thing I’ve ever seen But I certainly don’t hate them for it.

so, to sum up, The Diaz’s are OK. It’s 2 or 3 of you here in this thread, and I hope someone can let you know who you are because I don’t think you’re going to figure it out by yourself, who i enjoy laughing at as you make up ridiculous excuses for what is simply bad behavior.

And the way you attack the messenger and try to bring attention to “worse” behavior by others is just precious. You're going to make fine Democrats and Republicans one day.

Why don’t you guys go make a hate chael thread that has his name on it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The only reason sonnen is brought up is because some of the same ppl that try to trash the Diaz brother's stick up for him and that's the only real reason to bring him up.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

slapshot said:


> The only reason sonnen is brought up is because some of the same ppl that try to trash the Diaz brother's stick up for him and that's the only real reason to bring him up.


Yes, exactly. I think we've all come full circle now, lets just watch Nate fight tonight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Conclusion.
> 
> If you want to support a behavior flawless fighter,
> you're stuck with Lyoto Machida.


Except when he said he would step up and accept a fight and when he thought he had the UFC cornered he decided to be a weasel and ask for "Anderson Silva money. Lucky for us Dana White responded with "Then accomplish what Anderson Silva has accomplished. 

*Short time later*


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He did nothing wrong.
If the UFC needs a big favor, they should pay the big bucks. 
Fighters shouldn't have to ask for it. The UFC should offer it when asking for the favor.

So, keep hating all you want. But, you sir, are wrong (again).


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> And the fire subsides
> 
> I love you guys (well, most of you)


I'll fight you any day of the week, just name the place internet tough girl :thumb02: (couldn't rep you again)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> He did nothing wrong.
> If the UFC needs a big favor, they should pay the big bucks.
> Fighters shouldn't have to ask for it. The UFC should offer it when asking for the favor.
> 
> So, keep hating all you want. But, you sir, are wrong (again).


Haha ok bud.  whatever helps you get by.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> This.
> 
> Relax man. They're about to fight, and they're both psychos What did you expect to happen?


Actually a damn good point...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice little can of whoop ass Nate opened up on little cowboy.

And pretty respectful in the win.

Go Diaz Brothers.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

2011 is the year of the Diaz Bros. Impressive stuff from both.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Johnny & box,

I have been proven wrong. While I think that the middle fingers were tasteless & not necessary, I can at least commend the respect shown afterwards. Great performance.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Cerrone acted like child as well. Still doesn't excuse Nick acting like a dickhead leading up to the fight.

Glad they both showed some respect after the fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Cerrone himself just said at the press conference all the pre-fight antics were nothing but hype for the fight. The only people offended are the whiny and gullible fans.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Cerrone acted like child as well. Still doesn't excuse Nick acting like a dickhead leading up to the fight.
> 
> Glad they both showed some respect after the fight.


It's what the Diaz' do, they seem like they need to hate whoever it is they are fighting.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's what the Diaz' do, they seem like they need to hate whoever it is they are fighting.


You can strongly dislike while controlling your emotions. They are both very immature, or have some serious psychotic issues. Or both. Neither of which will ever justify their actions in my book. I don't need to specify on what those actions are...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You can strongly dislike while controlling your emotions. They are both very immature, or have some serious psychotic issues. Or both. Neither of which will ever justify their actions in my book. I don't need to specify on what those actions are...


I didn't say I agree with what they do, I'm just saying that's what they do haha.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

vilify said:


> Cerrone himself just said at the press conference all the pre-fight antics were nothing but hype for the fight. The only people offended are the whiny and gullible fans.


This.

Both had and have respect for each other.

But some people cry and whine, because I guess a Diaz brother isn't allowed to create some hype around a fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

from the beginning of the thread there have only been a couple of people whining and crying and throwing insults like children. Everyone else has been having fun and laughing every time we post something to make you cry more.

if i had to have a reason to hate the Diaz bothers, the morons they attract as fans is as good a reason as any.


----------

